#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Чай.

## Лиахонович

Чай по-православному: из самовара.
Чай по-православнутому: из сушеной морковки (и процеженный через фофудью).
Чай по старообрядскому: купить чай у язычников и продать православным.
Чай по-католически: заварен в чайнике по всем правилам.
Чай по-доминикански: с ароматом роз.
Чай по-францискански: с цветочками.
Чай по-салезиански: заварить чай и отдать его детям.
Чай по-иезуитски: оправдывает средства к вящей славе Божией.
Чай по-протестантски: в пакетиках.
Чай по-молокански: с молоком.
Чай по-адвентистки: без сахара.
Чай по-иеговистcки: без заварки.
Чай по-иудаистски: не вари чай в молоке...
Чай по-мусульмански: от кружки с поросенком отбивается поросенок и чай пьется из черепка.
Чай по-альбигойски: заваривается некуртуазными франками и дается господам альбигойцам на понюхать.
Чай по-тамплиерски: заваривается в строжайшей тайне.
Чай по-сатанистки: из черепа.
Чай по-шамански: пожевать заварку, запить кипятком.

Кто-нибудь знает как по-буддистки?

----------

Joy (25.09.2010), Lanky (03.02.2011), Дондог (11.05.2011), Дордже (09.11.2010), Доржик (23.10.2009), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Максим Репишев (17.07.2010), Паня (03.10.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Чай по-буддийски: ...из пустой чашки.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (09.11.2010), Антончик (05.12.2013), Гханта (28.03.2015), Дордже (09.11.2010), Иван Петров (28.01.2011), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Маркион (17.05.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (06.11.2010), Спокойный (22.10.2009), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Сигизмунд

Гринфилд - лотус бриз  :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (17.05.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

С ароматом нирваны.

----------

Алексей Каверин (23.02.2012), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Маркион (17.05.2012)

----------


## Good

Заварить чашку чая на благо всех живых существ!

----------

Joy (25.09.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (09.11.2010), Дордже (09.11.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

...ни чая нет, ни пьющего нет...

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Какие-то нигилистические посты, вдохновлённые "демоном пустоты".  :Smilie: 
Чай по-буддийски: наливать гостю в чашку, пока не польётся через край ему на брюки, и при этом орать: "Твоя чашка полна! Как же я могу налить туда ещё что-то?"

----------

Djampel Tharchin (20.11.2008), Ho Shim (23.11.2008), Ometoff (12.04.2010), Tseten (18.06.2010), Бертран Рододендронов (02.12.2013), Буль (21.02.2012), Гханта (28.03.2015), Евгений А. Ж. (25.11.2015), Иван Петров (28.01.2011), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Лаконика (23.04.2016), Майя Син (03.12.2010), Маркион (17.05.2012), Паня (03.10.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Kleon

Чай по буддийски. Чай это чай.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (15.06.2012), Lena Pinchevskaya (09.11.2010), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Маркион (17.05.2012)

----------


## Alexandre

Ну, у христианства вон сколько вариантов... а на буддизм только один.


Нагарджуна: Нет ни чая, ни чашки, ни пьющего.

Дзен: Наливать гостю в чашку, пока не польётся через край ему на брюки, и при этом орать: "Твоя чашка полна! Как же я могу налить туда ещё что-то?" 

Конкретно школа Ринзай: Как выпить чай из пустой чашки?

Предлагаю подумать над:
Тхеравада: ...
Ваджраяна: ... (Можно по школам, для особо продвинутых...)

----------


## Won Soeng

_(Отпивая глоток горячего чая)_ Чай.

----------


## Won Soeng

Чай по бодхисаттовски: пойдем пить чай!

----------

Доржик (23.10.2009), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016)

----------


## Aion

Форма есть пустота, пустота и есть форма... ©

----------


## Yeshe

> Первая чашка увлажняет губы и гортань, 
> вторая сокрушает моё одиночество и проницает все внутренности, находя там  пять тысяч томов иероглифов....  
> Четвёртая вызывает лёгкий пот, с которым всё, что худо, уходит через поры. 
> При пятой чашке я уже очищен. 
> Шестая зовёт меня к целям бессмертным. 
> Седьмая - ах! Я больше не могу! Я уже чувствую дыхание холодного ветра в моих рукавах. 
> Где же острова бессмертных? Пусть унесёт меня туда лёгкий ветер!


*Да-гун*, поэт танской эпохи

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (15.06.2012), Lena Pinchevskaya (09.11.2010), Ometoff (12.04.2010), Sforza (28.01.2011), Буль (21.02.2012), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Светлана Тарасевич (06.11.2010), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012), Этэйла (17.12.2009), Ярослав Бельцов (26.04.2012)

----------


## Тацумоку

> ...
> Шестая зовёт меня к целям бессмертным. 
> Седьмая - ах! Я больше не могу! Я уже чувствую дыхание холодного ветра в моих рукавах. 
> Где же острова бессмертных? Пусть унесёт меня туда лёгкий ветер!
> 			
> 		
> 
> *Да-гун*, поэт танской эпохи


Возможно, поэтому в некоторых монастырях употребление чая приравнивалось к употреблению вина и было запрещено.
В общем, Минздрав и Б.Г. предупреждают. )))

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Чай по-шамбальски (номер раз): летишь в Афины или Кельн на двухдневную программу "Warriorship: the Path of the Tea",  два дня получаешь передачу на заваривание чая, вечером в воскресенье наконец проходит чайная церемония и ты выпиваешь полученный священный напиток, влюбляясь в него и одновременно в инструктора. Вернувшись домой, делаешь чай как и раньше, в чайнике с отбитым носиком

Чай по-шамбальски (номер два): до завтрака, после завтрака, в каждый перерыв после получасового сидения, после обеда, после роты, в каждый перерыв после получасового сидения, в перерыв для чая, в каждый перерыв после получасового сидения, после ужина, после лекции - и последнюю чашечку перед сном, для расслабления.

----------

Ho Shim (23.11.2008), sergey (16.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Ох, тяжело будет сидеть, если по чашечке между каждой сессией сидения  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (21.02.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Ох, тяжело будет сидеть, если по чашечке между каждой сессией сидения


Зато какое сосредоточение!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

На чём?  :Smilie: 
На области низа живота?  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> На чём? 
> На области низа живота?


На настоящем моменте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sinplate

ну а серьёзно если, поделитесь рецептами)

----------


## Бо

По-буддийски: 



> 1. Чашка чая
> Нан-ин, японский учитель Дзен, живший в эру Мейдзи (1868-1912 гг.), принимал у себя университетского профессора, пришедшего узнать, что такое Дзен. Нан-ин пригласил его к чаю. Он налил гостю чашку доверху и продолжал лить дальше.
> 
> Профессор следил за тем, как переполняется чашка, и, наконец, не выдержал: "Она же переполнена. Больше уже не войдет!".
> 
> "Так же, как эта чашка, - сказал Нан-ин, - Вы полны Ваших собственных мнений и размышлений. Как же я смогу показать Вам Дзен, если Вы сначала не опустошили Вашу чашу?".

----------


## Sesin

Вообще чай вымывает из организма железо. Если вы кушаете мясо, тогда все в порядке. Если вы - вегетарианец, тогда не злоупотребляйте этим напитком. Особенно это касается черного чая. 
Пейте зеленый, или, что гораздо лучше, каркаде, мате, ройбуш и просто травяные отвары.

----------

Aion (18.12.2009), Joy (29.01.2011), Бертран Рододендронов (02.12.2013), Чиффа (17.12.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

зато кофеин, содержащийся в чае, способствует усвоению кальция (и потому всех толькочтородивших мамочек просто насилуют чаем с молоком

----------

Aion (18.12.2009), Sesin (18.12.2009), Лакшми (07.11.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Пейте зеленый, или, что гораздо лучше, каркаде, мате, ройбуш и просто травяные отвары.


Любителям матэ и просто травяных чаёв: 
стевия (Stevia rebaudiana).

----------

Sesin (18.12.2009), Чиффа (18.12.2009)

----------


## andrewp

а о чем это тема ? 
иногда чай- это просто чай. (с) почти фрейд

----------


## Aion



----------

Joy (25.09.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (09.11.2010), Neroli (12.04.2010), Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2010), Паня (10.10.2013)

----------


## Flex

На счет чая: не буду создавать новую тему, просто потрогаю умершую.

Люблю пить чай из большой кружки(400-450мл), бросаю туда пакетик зеленого(не требующего сложных процедур заваривания) и пакетик черного. Получается очень вкусно.
Одно время я любил выпить, пил не ради пьянства, ради состояния "легкой поддатости". Когда завязал - меня спас чай. Теперь я потребляю его галлонами.
Состояние "легкой поддатости" было переосмысленно на новый уровень. Теперь чай доставляет более нужное ти приятное состояние, не сопряженное с вредом и перегаром.

----------

Паня (10.10.2013)

----------


## Митару

Капля тёплого чая падает на светлые джинсы
 Пятна не будет

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016)

----------


## Лакшми

по- индийски :  черный чай, сваренный с молоком, кардамоном, гвоздикой, корицей, имберем, сахаром. Причем в разных штатах Индии чай готовится по разному, с разными вариациями специй.
по-тибетски: смесь не крепково черного чая с ветками (особый сорт тиб.чая пресованный в кирпичи), свареного с молоком яка, с солью, с маслом яка и взбитая в ступке для взбивания чая.
еще есть из буддийских стран Бирма, Корея, Вьетнам, Шри-Ланка, Тайланд и тд, там возможно тоже есть свои национальные чаи.

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Sergio

> по- индийски :  черный чай, сваренный с молоком, кардамоном, гвоздикой, корицей, имберем, сахаром.


А для гурманов и тех кто использует процесс приготовления как практику, можно готовить так:
В кухне - идеальная чистота, ум спокоен.
Готовить только на огне (газе) - ни каких электро и индукционных плит и тефлоновых покрытий.
В сотейник налить молоко и немного чистой воды, поставить на огонь (можно средний). В ступку (лучше каменную) положить зерна зеленого кардамона из 7штук, а также из 3 штук черного (если удастся достать), 2..3 горошины душистого перца, штук 5..7 шариков гвоздики (без палочек), семена звездчатого аниса - 7..9, можно еще нмного семян простого аниса. Затем все растереть, добавить, натертый на мелкой терке мускатный орех (половинки хватит) и мелкие опилки половинки палочки корицы. Все перемешать.

Когда молоко закипит, добавить с пол ногтя мизинца морской соли, коричневого сахара (по-вкусу), столовую ложку черного чая (я предпочитаю цейлонский).

С минутку поварить, добавить тертый (свежий) имбирь 2..3см3 и всыпать приготовленные специи. Поварить минут 5, выключить, дать постоять под крышкой тоже 5 минут.

Процедить через сеточку (желательно не железную) или марлю и можно разливать.

Говорят чашка такого чая заменяет одну медитацию и очень продлевает жизнь.  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (08.11.2010), Аня Приходящая (29.01.2011), Паня (10.10.2013), Пилигрим (09.11.2010)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Что тут думать, чай по-тхеравадински: цейлонский чай.

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Маркион (17.05.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Что тут думать, чай по-тхеравадински: цейлонский чай.


Если на самой чайной фабрике дегустировать разные сорта, то это на  любителя ,а только что собранные с плантации свежие  чайные листочки -это такая гадость.Заметил ,что  в магазинах продается  не цельнолистовой, а какая-то чайная пыль ,есть конечно и хорошие сорта в  продаже, но они дороги  для  местного населения ,вероятно все идёт на экспорт.Я лично давно вообще чай  не пью, а больше теплую кипячённую воду ,еще люблю зелёный, но с  ним мороки много если варить  как это делала бабушка.

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> Заметил ,что  в магазинах продается  не цельнолистовой, а какая-то чайная пыль ,есть конечно и хорошие сорта в  продаже, но они дороги  для  местного населения ,вероятно все идёт на экспорт.


я бы не сказал, что экспортные сильно отличаются.

----------


## Пилигрим

> А для гурманов и тех кто использует процесс приготовления как практику, можно готовить так:
> В кухне - идеальная чистота, ум спокоен.
> Готовить только на огне (газе) - ни каких электро и индукционных плит и тефлоновых покрытий.
> В сотейник налить молоко и немного чистой воды, поставить на огонь (можно средний). В ступку (лучше каменную) положить зерна зеленого кардамона из 7штук, а также из 3 штук черного (если удастся достать), 2..3 горошины душистого перца, штук 5..7 шариков гвоздики (без палочек), семена звездчатого аниса - 7..9, можно еще нмного семян простого аниса. Затем все растереть, добавить, натертый на мелкой терке мускатный орех (половинки хватит) и мелкие опилки половинки палочки корицы. Все перемешать.
> 
> Когда молоко закипит, добавить с пол ногтя мизинца морской соли, коричневого сахара (по-вкусу), столовую ложку черного чая (я предпочитаю цейлонский).
> 
> С минутку поварить, добавить тертый (свежий) имбирь 2..3см3 и всыпать приготовленные специи. Поварить минут 5, выключить, дать постоять под крышкой тоже 5 минут.
> 
> ...


 А каков объем разведеного водой молока?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Небольшие уточнения:



> по- индийски :  черный чай, сваренный с молоком, кардамоном, гвоздикой, корицей, имберем, сахаром. Причем в разных штатах Индии чай готовится по разному, с разными вариациями специй.


Это масала-чай. Сахара кладут очень много, так как этот чай заваривают очень крепким.



> по-тибетски: смесь не крепково черного чая с ветками (особый сорт тиб.чая пресованный в кирпичи), свареного с молоком яка, с солью, с маслом яка и взбитая в ступке для взбивания чая.


В Тибете чай не культивируют. Тибетцы покупают низкосортовой китайский чай спрессованный в кирпичи-брикеты. Чай настолько плохого качества - что в этих брикетах можно увидеть палки и корешки с землей. И тем более никакого "особого" сорта у этого чая нет. Возможно богатые зажиточные тибетцы используют дорогой прессованый пуэр.
Также во время приготовления  чая иногда добавляют цампу - обжаренную ячменную муку.

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2010)

----------


## Sergio

> А каков объем разведеного водой молока?


Всего получается, где-то пол литра, можно побольше. Воду в молоко не много добавлять, грам 50..100, это просто для наличия субстанции воды. И огонь нужен, полагаю, тоже из этих соображений, Агни все-таки. Вобщем, когда готовишь, чувствуешь сколько чего добавить, это еще может варьироваться от собственного состояния. Пару раз сделаешь и под себя уже подстроишь.

----------


## Ирина Андреевна

Чай по буддистки - чай с чистой водой и свежими листьями чая. Свежие листья можно купить, правда стоят они прилично, а воду можно отфильтровать (я фильтрую через Барьер).




> Сначала три чашки чая ставились перед свитками с изображением Будды. Затем «податель чашки» (им, как правило, был сын «хозяина» чайного турнира) вручал каждому гостю по очереди чашку с растолченным порошком зеленого чая, вносил вазу с кипящей водой и бамбуковый чайный веничек, наполнял чашу гостя кипятком и размешивал чайный порошок веничком. Когда все гости выпивали первый предложенный сорт напитка, вносились новые чашки и предлагался новый сорт. В ходе чайного турнира гости должны были отобрать «хорошие» и «плохие» сорта. Тот, кто правильно угадывал большее число сортов, отмечался призом. Чаепития длились долго, в течение нескольких часов, и носили названия «турнир десяти чашек», «турнир пятидесяти чашек», «турнир ста чашек». Чайные турниры превращались в веселые развлечения.

----------


## Иван Петров

А я вот взял и забросил все чаи и прочие маты. Вторую неделю уже отлично себя чувствую на coffeine-free «диете». Сразу и депрессухи всякие отступили и засыпать/спать/просыпаться легче стало. Рекомендую!  :Smilie:

----------

Бертран Рододендронов (02.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Чай по буддистки - чай с чистой водой и свежими листьями чая. Свежие листья можно купить, правда стоят они прилично, а воду можно отфильтровать (я фильтрую через Барьер).





> на личном опыте, водяная диета - сбросила 20кг за полгода!!! только завтрак(любой т.е. "кто что любит") и весь день ключевая или очищенная вода(я через фильтр Барьер чищу, ибо в Москве с природной водой туго) и фрукты! может это индивидуально, но как факт сильно похудела!


Это реклама фильтра Барьер? :Big Grin:

----------

Denli (29.01.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А не все ли равно, что пить? :Smilie:  

Лучше всего пить чистую воду, можно горячую, можно с медом. Мне больше нравится горячая вода с тибетскими ринченами :Smilie: 

Не слишком ли много вы возьтесь с чаями, господа буддисты? :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Я наконец-то попробовал настоящий тибетский чай (тот самый кирпич из пыли с ветками).

Очевидцы утверждают, что без молока его пить просто невозможно.

Между тем, молочный чай из него получается гораздо вкуснее, чем из обычного красного (чёрного) чая или пу эра.

А если с цампой и с маслом, то просто обалденно вкусно получается.

----------


## Kit

Друзья, а расскажите пожалуйста поподробнее о том как делать тибетский чай (с молоком, обжаренным ячменем и проч). 
В сети вот натыкаюсь на разные краткие рецепты, где-то сказано что он делается из прессованного пу-эра где то что из прессованного зеленого чая, где-то сказано что его варят в молоке, где-то что молоко просто добавляют. Обязательно ли использовать именно молоко яка?
Может быть кто-то знает оригинальный и подробный рецепт приготовления этого напитка?
Если рецептов несколько буду рад всем.
Спасибо.  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (22.02.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Из истории одного "изысканного чаепития" во время визита ЕС Кармапы 16-го в США:  :Smilie:  




> Новоявленный богач, изобpетатель какой-то технической новинки, pешил пpодемонстpиpовать свою культуpность, пpигласив лам на японскую чайную цеpемонию. Он мыл детского pазмеpа чашки и пеpеливал воду из одного миниатюpного сосуда в дpугой. Так пpошло полчаса, но чая не появлялось, и один за дpугим ламы начали взpываться смехом. Даже Каpмапе пpишлось закpыть лицо шаpфом. Нашим хозяевам это не понpавилось... Что поделаешь! Не всякий понимает тонкое искусство.
> 
> Лама Оле Нидал. "Верхом на тигре"


Поэтому по-моему тибетцам, даже самым высоким ламам, важен не "оригинальный и правильный способ приготовления", а сам факт: есть чай в кружке... или его там нет в принципе.  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (23.02.2012), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я наконец-то попробовал настоящий тибетский чай (тот самый кирпич из пыли с ветками).
> 
> Очевидцы утверждают, что без молока его пить просто невозможно.
> 
> Между тем, молочный чай из него получается гораздо вкуснее, чем из обычного красного (чёрного) чая или пу эра.
> 
> А если с цампой и с маслом, то просто обалденно вкусно получается.


Да! :Smilie:  Хотя практически это уже не чай, а суп. :Smilie:  Думаю, правда, что там все связывается нематериальными субствнциями воедино. И доброе сердце играет большую роль :Smilie: 


А вообще чай хорош, когда тебя им угощают, все равно каким :Smilie:  У меня единственное требование - чтоб был горячий :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Друзья, а расскажите пожалуйста поподробнее о том как делать тибетский чай (с молоком, обжаренным ячменем и проч).


Берёте чай. Для аутентичности должен быть шэн (зелёный) пуэр с ветками. Но можно и без веток. Можно и не шэн. И не обязательно пуэр. Берёте 1/3 молока и 2/3 воды (но понятно, что на неразбавленном молоке вкуснее, а если оно ещё и цельное…). Варите его минут 10 в этом всём на медленном огне. Добавляете сливочное масло, взбиваете до однородной консистенции, чай готов.
Что касается обжаренного ячменя, то это цампа. Самое близкое, что можно приготовить к цампе в российских условиях, готовится так: берёте перловку, совсем слегка обжариваете её на сковородке, потом мелете в муку.
Цампу едят так —наливают в пиалу чай (см. выше), отпивают, потом кладут туда цампу (нужно потренироваться определять количество цампы и чая, чтоб не была слишком сухая или слишком жидкая, в идеале должна сминаться в комок, который можно откусывать как хлеб), побольше сливочного масла (тибетская народная мудрость гласит: цампу маслом не испортишь) и разминается в тесто, из которого потом лепится комок, который достают из пиалы, и едят, налив себе ещё чая.

----------

Aion (22.02.2012), Joy (27.04.2012), Kit (22.02.2012), Алексей Е (28.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (22.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Добавите в цампу сахара - будет десерт. А без сахара немного соли - будет обед. Масло можно добавить и, например, оливковое или растительное. Тогда она легко разминается. Наш геше готовит ее так. И не надо очень много :Smilie: 


И цампой можно увлекаться, пожалуй, только худосочным :Smilie:

----------

Kit (22.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2012)

----------


## Майя П

Есть еще одна особенность при приготовления чая... (обычно это замечают наиболее наблюдательные.....)
когда закипает вода и добавляют прессованный чай - то при кипении начинают переливать половником (поварешкой), высоко поднимая и выливая обратно тонкой струйкой...(до 100 раз!!)...выходит много пузырьков... хотя некоторые  говорят что чай насыщается кислородом..
структура чая становится "гладкой" ....
Так как только в очень дорогих сортах чая мало субстанции "ветер", во всех обычных чаях - ветра очень много... а ветер является главным виновником, активизирующим скрытые и неявные болезни особенно психической сферы.... .

----------

Kit (22.02.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Берёте чай. Для аутентичности должен быть шэн (зелёный) пуэр с ветками. Но можно и без веток. Можно и не шэн. И не обязательно пуэр. Берёте 1/3 молока и 2/3 воды (но понятно, что на неразбавленном молоке вкуснее, а если оно ещё и цельное…). Варите его минут 10 в этом всём на медленном огне. Добавляете сливочное масло, взбиваете до однородной консистенции, чай готов.
> Что касается обжаренного ячменя, то это цампа. Самое близкое, что можно приготовить к цампе в российских условиях, готовится так: берёте перловку, совсем слегка обжариваете её на сковородке, потом мелете в муку.
> Цампу едят так —наливают в пиалу чай (см. выше), отпивают, потом кладут туда цампу (нужно потренироваться определять количество цампы и чая, чтоб не была слишком сухая или слишком жидкая, в идеале должна сминаться в комок, который можно откусывать как хлеб), побольше сливочного масла (тибетская народная мудрость гласит: цампу маслом не испортишь) и разминается в тесто, из которого потом лепится комок, который достают из пиалы, и едят, налив себе ещё чая.


Большое спасибо.
Обычное сливочное масло? Разве не топленое нужно?
А при 10-ти минутной варке не разрушаются полезные вещества?
А еще читал что чай варят несколько часов, это правда?

----------


## Буль

> Берёте чай. Для аутентичности должен быть шэн (зелёный) пуэр с ветками. Но можно и без веток. Можно и не шэн. И не обязательно пуэр. Берёте 1/3 молока и 2/3 воды (но понятно, что на неразбавленном молоке вкуснее, а если оно ещё и цельное…). Варите его минут 10 в этом всём на медленном огне. Добавляете сливочное масло, взбиваете до однородной консистенции, чай готов.


Что, прямо с чаинками и ветками до однородной консистенции?

----------

Кунсанг (24.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что, прямо с чаинками и ветками до однородной консистенции?


Ой, это я дал маху  :Smilie: 




> Большое спасибо.
> Обычное сливочное масло? Разве не топленое нужно?
> А при 10-ти минутной варке не разрушаются полезные вещества?
> А еще читал что чай варят несколько часов, это правда?


Обычное сливочное. Причём тибетцы и масло джи (коровы яка) едят, и обычное коровье тоже.
Сколько его на самом деле варят, не знаю, но по собственному опыту 10 минут достаточно  :Smilie:  Возможно, какие-то вещества и разрушаются, а какие-то в свою очередь лучше экстрагируются.




> Добавите в цампу сахара - будет десерт. А без сахара немного соли - будет обед. Масло можно добавить и, например, оливковое или растительное. Тогда она легко разминается. Наш геше готовит ее так. И не надо очень много
> 
> И цампой можно увлекаться, пожалуй, только худосочным


Да её много и не съешь, горстью цампы вполне можно наесться на полдня (если не пахать). А с оливковым маслом это “zampa italiana” наверное  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (22.02.2012), Буль (22.02.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

Вчера сварил цампу, жена в восторге,к буддийской традиции никак. А я еще хотел ее шокировать,за милую душу уплетала.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Может, она через цампу и к тибетскому буддизму почувствует доверие? :Smilie: 




> Да её много и не съешь, горстью цампы вполне можно наесться на полдня (если не пахать). А с оливковым маслом это “zampa italiana” наверное


Просто нашему геше нельзя сливочного масла - у него есть проблемы со здоровьем. Но я сама тоже чувствую, что так цампа лучше переваривается. По крайне мере, такими старушками, как я :Smilie: 

Съесть ее могу как раз много, но сдерживаюсь :Smilie:  Геше выискивает какую-то особую перловку в биологических магазинах особым чутьем, обжаривает ее с каким-то секретом, и мельница у него деревянная, подарили какие-то немцы. Пахнет амброзией на весь дом :Smilie: Короче, уже слюни потекли :Smilie: 

А чай он умудряется приготовить вкусный из любого чая, только вот молоко в него наливает соевое, по той же причине. И абалденно вкусно.

----------

Алексей Е (28.04.2012), Кунсанг (24.02.2012), Сергей Ч (23.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Есть такое чисто дацанское кушание очень вкусное как пирожное также обжаренная мука с сахаром и маслом вроде топленым. Совершенно отличный вкус от простой цампы. Забыл как называется. Добавляют в него травы какой-то может. Может кто знает рецепт?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вспомнил как называется - шамар. Это балин был какой-то. Осталось точный рецепт найти.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Здесь есть рецепт бурятского чая http://sagaalgan.uurb.ru/index.php/c...j-stol/page/4/

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2012)

----------


## Ванька

Знаю не из муки, а из манки (имхо, здоровее, ибо не мелкомолотое). В народе звалось халява.
Обжариваем, хорошо помешивая, манку на слабом огне (сковорода или протвень), добавив, когда разогреется и просушится манка, масло (сливочное или растительное(из тех, что рафинированные; хорошо идет масло бобовых - рапс, соя и т.п.)). Когда продукт станет кремовым, вливаем жидкий сироп, приготовленный из воды, сахара (по вкусу), гвоздики, кардамона и корицы (корицу хорошо и перед снятием продукта в посыпать и перемешать). Прямо перед вливанием можно закинуть в манку промытый изюм и орешки. В общем, вливаем горячий сироп, интенсивно помешивая. Все это дело радостно шкворчит и парит. После вливания сиропа, снимаем продукт, накрываем крышкой или тряпкой.

Соотношение сиропа/манки - 1:5. Масла - по размеру нутрянной жабы (много не бывает).

----------

Joy (24.02.2012), Алексей Е (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2012)

----------


## Буль

Майне будден! И это можно кушать? Сладкую манку с маслом?  :Frown: 

Чудны дела наши...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Можно :Smilie:  Моя мама, поскольку у нее умер перед моим рождением ребенок, считала, что должна меня кормить за троих, и пока наша педиаторша ее не напугала моим ожирением, мне приходилось утром съедать по огромной тарелке вышеуказанной манки с сахаром, маслом, да еще с вареньем :Smilie:  Я ее глотала, судорожно запивая не очень вкусным чаем. Но я была тогда послушной и очень доброй девочкой и любила и жалела маму, понимая, что она по-своему желает мне счастья. 

Наверно, моя практика терпения началась именно с манки :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Е (28.04.2012), Буль (24.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Итальянцы пить чай не умеют. У них главная ставка на качественный кофе. Уж тут они на высоте.

Обычно в баре тебе в  маленькую чашку наливают из кофейной машины не слишком кипящей воды и опускают туда пакет чая. И это называется "чай". печальное зрелище.

Приходится каждый раз упрашивать дать тебе чайник на четверых с КИПЯЩЕЙ водой. А чай лучше принести с собой, оставив их пакетик рядом с чайником.  Обычно всегда, куда не езжу, беру с собой кипятильник и чай. :Smilie:

----------

Буль (24.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.02.2012)

----------


## Ванька

> Майне будден! И это можно кушать? Сладкую манку с маслом? 
> Чудны дела наши...


А шо делать... Дешево и сердито. Ветер в ей практически убивается. Специи слегка огня добавляют, масло - слизи. В общем, в качестве маленького и дешевого десерта ойдет.
Особенно, когда много народу, а денег на пироги с ягодой не хватает.

----------


## Буль

> А шо делать...


Выплёвывать!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Народ сегодня обычно приходит со своим угощением к чаю....времена нонче не слишком простые. :Smilie: 

А ветер, думаю, убивать не надо. Обычно в тибетской медицине ПОДТЯГИВАЮТ разбалансированную энергию к двум другим. :Smilie: 

А "слизи" в манке и без масла навалом. Поэтому Вы поставьте манку, как блины - в голом виде, а вокруг расставьте специи, всякие там острые подливы и кайенский перец покрепче. И внушайте народу, что это круто :Smilie:  Надеюсь, все сами догадаются, какие энергии у них в дисбалансе. Но лучше научитесь читать пульс :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Кстати вопрос к тхеравадинцам.

Вот вы, кто едите 1 раз в день, и ньёте чай после обеда, имеется ли у вас такое дело как голод от чая? А то я как бы не испытываю голода, но стоит мне утолить жажду чаем, как желуток оживает... 
Это чай? Это питьё? Или это реакция сугубо моего желудка?

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати вопрос к тхеравадинцам.
> 
> Вот вы, кто едите 1 раз в день, и ньёте чай после обеда, имеется ли у вас такое дело как голод от чая? А то я как бы не испытываю голода, но стоит мне утолить жажду чаем, как желуток оживает... 
> Это чай? Это питьё? Или это реакция сугубо моего желудка?


Бывает такое. Но, вообще говоря, большой разницы между чаем и просто водой не наблюдаю.

----------

Алексей Каверин (24.04.2012), Вова Л. (24.04.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Кстати вопрос к тхеравадинцам.
> 
> Вот вы, кто едите 1 раз в день, и ньёте чай после обеда, имеется ли у вас такое дело как голод от чая? А то я как бы не испытываю голода, но стоит мне утолить жажду чаем, как желуток оживает... 
> Это чай? Это питьё? Или это реакция сугубо моего желудка?


Кстати монахи дзэн тоже 1 раз в день едят,миску риса,зато чая сколько гоняют монахи,учитывая что в Китае и Японии чай это культ(по легенде ведь чай возник из ресниц бодхидхармы)
А вообще вот

----------

Алексей Каверин (24.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Бывает такое. Но, вообще говоря, большой разницы между чаем и просто водой не наблюдаю.


А ясно, спасибо Бханте !
Просто я имею привычку питаться с чаем как с хлебом, и думал может я натренироал свой желудок как собаку Павлова?... Нада будет попробывать с водой.




> Кстати монахи дзэн тоже 1 раз в день едят,миску риса,зато чая сколько гоняют монахи,учитывая что в Китае и Японии чай это культ(по легенде ведь чай возник из ресниц бодхидхармы)
> А вообще вот


Жаль видио удалили, хотелось бы посмотреть  :Smilie:

----------


## Eugeny

> А ясно, спасибо Бханте !
> Просто я имею привычку питаться с чаем как с хлебом, и думал может я натренироал свой желудок как собаку Павлова?... Нада будет попробывать с водой.
> 
> 
> Жаль видио удалили, хотелось бы посмотреть


Оно не удалено,просто нажмите просмотр на youtube,на форуме нельзя просмотреть,так как встраивание этого видео запрещено

----------

Алексей Каверин (24.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Оно не удалено,просто нажмите просмотр на youtube,на форуме нельзя просмотреть,так как встраивание этого видео запрещено


Не получается... 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Eugeny

> Не получается...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDAIA...layer_embedded

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

Как раз тема для недавнего моего удивления: все чаи что в магАзинах-мусор)0
-был на семинаре лаоши из даошколы ХэянЦзя (семинар так себе)..НО ЧААЙ! такого я за свои 41годиков ещще не пил ...впечатления..вообщем без слов.Оказывается,-"Липтон"убил чай,придумав засушивать вместо 7%-до2%

----------


## Eugeny

> Как раз тема для недавнего моего удивления: все чаи что в магАзинах-мусор)0
> -был на семинаре лаоши из даошколы ХэянЦзя (семинар так себе)..НО ЧААЙ! такого я за свои 41годиков ещще не пил ...впечатления..вообщем без слов.Оказывается,-"Липтон"убил чай,придумав засушивать вместо 7%-до2%


То есть чем более засушен чай тем он лучше?

----------


## Майя П

> Как раз тема для недавнего моего удивления: все чаи что в магАзинах-мусор)0
> -был на семинаре лаоши из даошколы ХэянЦзя (семинар так себе)..НО ЧААЙ! такого я за свои 41годиков ещще не пил ...впечатления..вообщем без слов.Оказывается,-"Липтон"убил чай,придумав засушивать вместо 7%-до2%


зная некоторых товарисчей, которые занимаются чайным бизнесом, то давно стараюсь пить горячую воду, иногда с лимоном... 
первое описание фальсификата чая описано в 1820 в Лондоне: заварку кипятят с железным купоросом и овечьим пометом, потом прусская лазурь и еще что-то не помню... отличный чай получался... так что обходите подальше все эти прилавки с чаем....
настоящий индийский в Индии - достаточно прилично стоит -  бледный (без краски) и не заваривается в холодной воде, а с кипяченным молоком - так просто КЛАСС и действительно тонизирует без ощущения сухости и тахикардии.. очень мягко

----------


## Буль

> Как раз тема для недавнего моего удивления: все чаи что в магАзинах-мусор


С просветленьецем!  :Smilie: ))

----------

Hang Gahm (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (27.04.2012)

----------


## Иджа

> Небольшие уточнения:
> Это масала-чай. Сахара кладут очень много, так как этот чай заваривают очень крепким.
> 
> .


Вообще, сахара не стоить класть много, это не благостный продукт. 

Заваривают везде по разному, каждый любитель чая может придумать свой стиль, равно как и мастер Тай цзи или Ушу. 

Я Индийский чай-масала завариваю на пуэре, с добавлением специй по вкусу. И немного меда, под конец. 
Молока много, чая крепкого мало. 

Рекомендую ку-дин чай, мне он нравится, хотя и привыкнуть надо. 苦丁茶

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> То есть чем более засушен чай тем он лучше?


Зачем же?- как раз-наоборот!!В разнице в засушке-и весь цинус.Самые действенные вещества убиваются с коммерческой засушкой до 2х процентов.. Но это касается чаев,а не пуэров..Мы пили 4вида пуэра,что сказать...эти пуэры выдерживают по 12 и боле заварок! И остался попробовать пуэр я чисто из вежливости...гггг...а затем не хотел уходить.

----------

Фил (14.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Зачем же?- как раз-наоборот!!В разнице в засушке-и весь цинус.Самые действенные вещества убиваются с коммерческой засушкой до 2х процентов.. Но это касается чаев,а не пуэров..Мы пили 4вида пуэра,что сказать...эти пуэры выдерживают по 12 и боле заварок! И остался попробовать пуэр я чисто из вежливости...гггг...а затем не хотел уходить.


Ну тогда убил весь чай липтон тем получается что придумав засушивать не вместо 7%-до2%,а наоборот вместо 2 до 7

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Зачем же?- как раз-наоборот!!В разнице в засушке-и весь цинус.Самые действенные вещества убиваются с коммерческой засушкой до 2х процентов.. Но это касается чаев,а не пуэров..Мы пили 4вида пуэра,что сказать...эти пуэры выдерживают по 12 и боле заварок! И остался попробовать пуэр я чисто из вежливости...гггг...а затем не хотел уходить.


Да сорт пуэр вроде нормальный и качественный ,а вот замороженный дорогой  чай из холодильника оказался  плохим ,хотя считается вроде самым элитным.Китайский  имею в  виду.
К

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> Ну тогда убил весь чай липтон тем получается что придумав засушивать не вместо 7%-до2%,а наоборот вместо 2 до 7


Вы чето не поняли. : традиционный чина/чай-7% ВЛАЖНОСТИ).........липтон/ахмад/инглиш-юс и тд./чай  -2% ВЛАЖНОСТИ.

----------


## Иджа

> Вы чето не поняли. : традиционный чина/чай-7% ВЛАЖНОСТИ).........липтон/ахмад/инглиш-юс и тд./чай  -2% ВЛАЖНОСТИ.


Помоему ясно почему "липтон и ко" имеют два процента влажности! С точки зрения коммерции, очень выгодно ятобы пакетик чая давай аромат и вкус только на одну чашку чая, при желании попить вторую порцию чая, попросту надо доставать новый пакетик... Корпарации так и богатеют! 

Помоему в кафе и ресторанах, при заказе чайника чая (моргентау к примеру) только по дополниительной просьбе можно получить горячую воду, чтобы долить в чайник. А  восточных странах, при заказе чайника чая, не редко пологается металический термос или Фу-ву-юан которая будет доливать воды горячей ))))

----------

Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

О чае есть книга китаеведа Бронислава Виногродского "Путь чая".

----------

Hang Gahm (29.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

А я до сих пор чай со слоном пью и ничего, очень вкусно  :Kiss:

----------


## Майя П

> А я до сих пор чай со слоном пью и ничего, очень вкусно


это запасец ваш из 80 годов?

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> это запасец ваш из 80 годов?


Сейчас компания провела рестайлинг продукта и выпускает все тот же "чай со слоном", но в немного измененой упаковке. А первый раз попробовал его из дедушкиных запасов 80-x ^)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Сейчас компания провела рестайлинг продукта и выпускает все тот же "чай со слоном", но в немного измененой упаковке. А первый раз попробовал его из дедушкиных запасов 80-x ^)


С сейчас и до сих пор  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> С сейчас и до сих пор


Вроде бы уже принят окончательный макет образца упаковки.

----------


## Джыш

> Вроде бы уже принят окончательный макет образца упаковки.


Какая разница, какая упаковка, его же пить, а не смотреть. О вкусах конечно не спорят  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Какая разница, какая упаковка, его же пить, а не смотреть. О вкусах конечно не спорят


Вкус кстати тоже сильно изменился)

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

> Да сорт пуэр вроде нормальный и качественный ,а вот замороженный дорогой  чай из холодильника оказался  плохим ,хотя считается вроде самым элитным.Китайский  имею в  виду.
> К


 У этого лаоши на семинаре в Луцке не было "исконно зеленых чаев в вакумной упаковке из холодильника".Только "кокаин/эйфорин пуэры"  :Smilie: 
А вот нашел я в Киеве чайный магазин на ул.Большой вал-с претензией на настоящесть.Там были зеленые чаи в холодильнике и вакумн.упаковке.Пробовал-как тот же зеленый в магазине,разве только меньше надо заваривать.Ничего особого.Правда продавец приглашала на "весеннюю свежую партию чая".Где листочки еще влажные..может зайду-они дают просто пробовать бесплатно.

----------


## Бо



----------

AndyZ (15.05.2012), Hang Gahm (29.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Джигме (14.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (29.04.2012), Паня (10.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Sergio;367014]А для гурманов и тех кто использует процесс приготовления как практику, можно готовить так:
В кухне - идеальная чистота, ум спокоен.
Готовить только на огне (газе) - ни каких электро и индукционных плит и тефлоновых покрытий.
В сотейник налить молоко и немного чистой воды, поставить на огонь (можно средний). В ступку (лучше каменную) положить зерна зеленого кардамона из 7штук, а также из 3 штук черного (если удастся достать), 2..3 горошины душистого перца, штук 5..7 шариков гвоздики (без палочек), семена звездчатого аниса - 7..9, можно еще нмного семян простого аниса. Затем все растереть, добавить, натертый на мелкой терке мускатный орех (половинки хватит) и мелкие опилки половинки палочки корицы. Все перемешать.

можно за неимением всех специй слегка упростить:
вскипятить молоко, заварку черного крепкого чая,
1. сахар, если есть коричневый 1 ложку столовую на чайник
2. 3 гор перца, можно черного, 
3. 6-7 зёрен кардамона
4. полложки чайной фенхеля
мин 3 кипятить, воды добавить предварительно, чай должен иметь краснокоричнеый цвет
имбирь по вкусу , настаивать минут 5 и всё.

----------


## Иван Петров

[QUOTE=Sucheeinennick;471472]


> Готовить только на огне (газе) - ни каких электро и индукционных плит и тефлоновых покрытий.


А в чём принципильное преимущество газовой плиты перед индукционной? По-моему индукционка по всем параметрам уделывает газ. Равномерней и быстрее нагрев, а кроме того, экономичность, экологичность и безопасность.

Долой предрассудки!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

[QUOTE=Иван Петров;471506]


> А в чём принципильное преимущество газовой плиты перед индукционной? По-моему индукционка по всем параметрам уделывает газ. Равномерней и быстрее нагрев, а кроме того, экономичность, экологичность и *безопасность*.
> 
> Долой предрассудки!


На счёт безопасности не согласен, она пол дня потом остывает, во всяком случае у меня такая

----------


## Иван Петров

> На счёт безопасности не согласен, она пол дня потом остывает, во всяком случае у меня такая


Ну не знаю... У меня там сверху такое типа стекло - после сковороды остывает минут за пять - не до конца конечно, но трогать уже можно. И индикатор при этом горит - "горячо!".

Опять же, обжечься или взорвать и обрушить пол дома - что страшнее?...

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Долой предрассудки!


Единственное, что могу предположить —шум газа приятнее на слух чем гудение вентилятора в электроплитке  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> О чае есть книга китаеведа Бронислава Виногродского "Путь чая".


Еще есть книга Похлебкина "Чай"
Индия, кстати, не чаепьющая страна и за чаем туда ехать не надо, а надо в Китай или на худой конец в Японию.
Индусы черный чай пакуют исключительно для англичан, а сами, как уже было отмечено, пьют масалу, где чай - один из многочисленных ингредиентов среди специй, сахара, трав и молока.

Липтон пересушивал чай, потому что пока его везли на кораблях по кругу, мимо Африки, он протухал.
И вообще, зеленый чай был очень дорогое удовольствие, его по чуть-чуть привозили в запаянных оловянных банках.

Зато мы, европейцы, можем довольствоваться дешевыми чаями  :Smilie: 
Попробовав пуэр за 300 рублей и пуэр 35-летний за 9000 руб, я разницу конечно ощутил, но не на  9000 рублей  :Smilie: 
За 300 вполне сойдет.

Чем кстати пользуются китайцы, продавая под видом очень дорогих чаев, менее дорогие. Не дешевые, не плохие, но все таки менее дорогие, потому что все равно белая обезьяна не поймет  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (14.05.2012), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2016), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Попробовав пуэр за 300 рублей и пуэр 35-летний за 9000 руб, я разницу конечно ощутил, но не на  9000 рублей 
> За 300 вполне сойдет.


Аналогично про обычный тегуаньинь и тегуаньинь за 5 тыс. юаней за полкило.

----------

Фил (14.05.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

[QUOTE=Алексей Каверин;471507]


> На счёт безопасности не согласен, она пол дня потом остывает, во всяком случае у меня такая


То наверное не индукционная а просто стеклокерамика.
вот это индукционная  :Kiss:

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Паня (10.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

[QUOTE=AndyZ;471703]


> То наверное не индукционная а просто стеклокерамика.


Даже не стеклокерамика и железо  :Big Grin:

----------


## Джигме

> А я до сих пор чай со слоном пью и ничего, очень вкусно


Блин, прочитал и только потом понял. А сначала понял буквально: представил себе картину как вы сидите со слоном и пьете вместе чай :Big Grin:  А потом еще подумал почему со слоном чай вкусный :Big Grin:

----------

Бертран Рододендронов (02.12.2013), Буль (15.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (16.05.2012), Иван Петров (15.05.2012), Паня (10.10.2013)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Блин, прочитал и только потом понял. А сначала понял буквально: представил себе картину как вы сидите со слоном и пьете вместе чай А потом еще подумал почему со слоном чай вкусный


Здравствуй , племя молодое! Спасибо. Смеялась долго над постом. Мы-то раньше все пили чай со "слоном"...

----------

Сауди (16.05.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

Я как-то в Ростове в 98 году купил чай со "слоном". Впервые в жизни. Так обрадовался, решил попробовать то, что пили наши деды. Купил торт, заварил чай.
А там какие-то палки, которые потом пришлось еще и ловить из чашки (чай заварил в чашке). Да и по вкусу совсем не Цзюньшань Иньчжэнь   :Frown: 
Бедные наши предки.

А может эьто была подделка. Пил я "слона" раз в жизни, потому не могу оценить - настоящий он был или нет, но все-таки не тот вкус, которым хотел насладиться.

----------


## Топпер

> Блин, прочитал и только потом понял. А сначала понял буквально: представил себе картину как вы сидите со слоном и пьете вместе чай А потом еще подумал почему со слоном чай вкусный


В жизни то оно всяко бывает.

----------

AndyZ (15.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (16.05.2012), Джигме (15.05.2012), Иван Петров (15.05.2012), Паня (10.10.2013), Сергей Ч (15.05.2012), Фил (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров

> А может эьто была подделка. Пил я "слона" раз в жизни, потому не могу оценить - настоящий он был или нет, но все-таки не тот вкус, которым хотел насладиться.


Странные люди - хотят пить воспоминания, а заваривают чай..  :Smilie:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Блин, прочитал и только потом понял. А сначала понял буквально: представил себе картину как вы сидите со слоном и пьете вместе чай А потом еще подумал почему со слоном чай вкусный



Мы ещё ходили под дождём с тремя слонами все.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Понял почему именно чай...
витамины
застаивание крови при долгих медитациях
и тд

_Основные группы веществ, присутствующих в чае:
* Дубильные вещества, прежде всего, таннин, ответственный за характерный терпкий вкус чая.
* Эфирные масла, сообщающие чаю аромат и влияющие на его вкусовые качества.
* Алкалоиды, прежде всего теин (чайный кофеин), благодаря которым чай воздействует на нервную систему.
* Белки и аминокислоты, оказывающие влияние на обмен веществ.
* Пигменты, ответственные за окраску чая.
* Витамины. В чае присутствуют практически все известные витамины. Особенно следует отметить высокое содержание таннина и катехинов, действующих как витамин P, которым определяются многие положительные эффекты применения чая. По содержанию витамина P чай превосходит все другие растительные культуры, употребляемые в пищу человеком.

Помимо этого в чае имеются органические кислоты, минеральные вещества, из которых отдельно можно отметить соединения фосфора, фтора и калия, углеводы, пектины. Соотношение количества тех или иных веществ во многом определяется видом и сортом чая, а присутствие их в готовом напитке — правильным завариванием._ 


_Витамин П_
_Функционально витамин Р участвует вместе с витамином C в окислительно-восстановительных процессах в организме. Витамин Р способен частично снимать остроту авитаминоза С, уменьшая проницаемость и ломкость капиллярных сосудов. Витамины Р предохраняют аскорбиновую кислоту и адреналин от окисления.

Витамин P нормализует и поддерживает структуру, эластичность, функцию и проницаемость кровеносных сосудов, предупреждает их склеротическое поражение, способствует поддержанию нормального давления крови, проявляет противовоспалительное и антиаллергическое действие, способствует расширению сосудов, оказывает противоотечное и мягкое спазмолитическое действие. Высказывается мнение, что витамин P может мягко стимулировать функцию коры надпочечников и тем самым увеличивать синтез глюкокортикоидов, оказывающих лечебно-профилактическое действие при многих состояниях. Полагают, что витамин Р при дозах до 60 мг в сутки (при приеме по крайней мере в течение четырех недель) способен снижать уровень внутриглазного давления, что применяется с профилактической целью и для вспомогательной терапии глаукомы.

В зависимости от структуры флавоноиды также оказывают антиязвенное, гипоазотемическое, противовоспалительное, противоопухолевое, радиопротекторное, желчегонное и другие действия на организм._

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Может что найдётся и про тибетский чай? Какие-то особо полезные особенности, какие-либо положительные отличия от прочего вкуснопахнущего чая? имею ввиду плиточный чай с молоком.

----------


## Топпер

> Может что найдётся и про тибетский чай? Какие-то особо полезные особенности, какие-либо положительные отличия от прочего вкуснопахнущего чая? имею ввиду плиточный чай с молоком.


Для желудка полезней.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Для желудка полезней.


Пока нигде не видела , кроме первобытного ручного измельчителя никакого современного приспособления, есть ли что? Может, появилось где что-нибудь, чем можно легко и без особого сора измельчать плиточный зелёный чай? Я ножом ковыряю, много не наковырять. и не каждый день столько времени заниматься плиточным зелёным чаем.

----------


## Топпер

> Пока нигде не видела , кроме первобытного ручного измельчителя никакого современного приспособления, есть ли что? Может, появилось где что-нибудь, чем можно легко и без особого сора измельчать плиточный зелёный чай? Я ножом ковыряю, много не наковырять. и не каждый день столько времени заниматься плиточным зелёным чаем.


Здесь ничего не подскажу по измельчиетям. Может блендер какой современный?
А замачивать кусок не пробовали?

----------


## Буль

> Пока нигде не видела , кроме первобытного ручного измельчителя никакого современного приспособления, есть ли что? Может, появилось где что-нибудь, чем можно легко и без особого сора измельчать плиточный зелёный чай? Я ножом ковыряю, много не наковырять. и не каждый день столько времени заниматься плиточным зелёным чаем.


А зачем его измельчать? Я обдаю кусок кипятком в гайвани, и он сам распадается

----------

Тао (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А зачем его измельчать? Я обдаю кусок кипятком в гайвани, и он сам распадается


У меня самой настоящей большой плиткой , привожу из Москвы, в европе такого чая нет. мне эту плитку как-то на части разрезать надо, чтобы обдавать кипятком эти куски. Кипячу всё в кастрюле, примвезла эмалированную, в другой невкусно готовить. Мне бы наловчиться на куски хотя бы разделять, годами ножом ковыряюсь. Хоть пили его пилой, только после пилы от чая ничего не останется, боюсь. :Cry:  Я же его везу, специально в бурятских ресторанах в Москве покупаю. Больше нигде не вижу его в магазинах.

----------


## Топпер

В пакет и молотком сверху. Должен раскрошиться.

----------

Aion (16.05.2012), Sucheeinennick (16.05.2012), Кузьмич (17.05.2012), Фил (16.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> В пакет и молотком сверху. Должен раскрошиться.


В голову бы не пришло.  :Big Grin:   Годами ковырялась....Все смеются?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У меня самой настоящей большой плиткой , привожу из Москвы, в европе такого чая нет. мне эту плитку как-то на части разрезать надо, чтобы обдавать кипятком эти куски.


Китайцы шило используют.

----------

Aion (16.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Китайцы шило используют.



неужто и китайцы пьют плиточный зелёный чай? Ни в одном китайском магазине не встречала. или вы изволили пошутить насчет шила? если бы пили такой чай китайцы, придумали бы и измельчитель.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> неужто и китайцы пьют плиточный зелёный чай? Ни в одном китайском магазине не встречала. или вы изволили пошутить насчет шила? если бы пили такой чай китайцы, придумали бы и измельчитель.


Китайцы пьют прессованный пуэр, он бывает и в плитках, но чаще в блинах и для того, чтобы отделить часть от прессованного куска чая, используется специальный инструмент «шило для пуэра», на вид напоминающий толстое шило.

----------

Aion (17.05.2012), Pema Sonam (16.05.2012), Sucheeinennick (16.05.2012)

----------


## Фил

В полиэтиленовый пакет и нормально таблетка пуэра руками ломается. Но можно и шилом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В полиэтиленовый пакет и нормально таблетка пуэра руками ломается. Но можно и шилом.


Тибетский кирпич поплотнее лепёшек пуэра будет, впрочем.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Тибетский кирпич поплотнее лепёшек пуэра будет, впрочем.


Да, и сложно даже ножом острым ломать. Что-то ж должно быть, неужто никто ничего не придумал? Раньше быи корытца такие специальные со специальными ножами, даже таких не найти сейчас.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Да, и сложно даже ножом острым ломать. Что-то ж должно быть, неужто никто ничего не придумал? Раньше быи корытца такие специальные со специальными ножами, даже таких не найти сейчас.


Надо же! Впервые сталкиваюсь с тем, что кто-то не может разломать плитку чая!  :Smilie:  Туристическим топориком пробовали?

----------

Фил (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Надо же! Впервые сталкиваюсь с тем, что кто-то не может разломать плитку чая!  Туристическим топориком пробовали?



У нас тут у многих такая проблема.  :Big Grin: Придется топорики покупать. тут давно проблема с эмалированными кастрюлями, их просто нет , вот и везём из России, чай в эмалированном чайнике был вкуснее.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Пойду спршу и китайцев ПУЭР этот. Может есть этот пуэр, , если им так сказать, может, найдут..

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Пойду спршу и китайцев ПУЭР этот. Может есть этот пуэр, , если им так сказать, может, найдут..


Если про чай, то ищите шэн пуэр, т.е. не искуственно состаренный или зелёный, он по вкусу наиболее близок к тиб. кирпичному чаю. Бывает искуственно состаренный, он на вкус близок к берёзовому венику, коричневый.

----------

Sucheeinennick (17.05.2012), Фил (17.05.2012)

----------


## Тао

> Если про чай, то ищите шэн пуэр, т.е. не искуственно состаренный или зелёный, он по вкусу наиболее близок к тиб. кирпичному чаю. Бывает искуственно состаренный, он на вкус близок к берёзовому венику, коричневый.


Искусственно состаренный (шу пуэр) тоже может хорошим быть. У них тоже выдержка есть. Но больше зависит от фабрики. Если взять Менхай - то качество на уровне будет  :Kiss: 
Однако стоит заметить что некоторым людям не нравится шу пуэр как класс  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (03.02.2016), Фил (17.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Искусственно состаренный (шу пуэр) тоже может хорошим быть. У них тоже выдержка есть. Но больше зависит от фабрики. Если взять Менхай - то качество на уровне будет 
> Однако стоит заметить что некоторым людям не нравится шу пуэр как класс


Да, он бывает и очень крутой, но тем не менее это радикально иной продукт.

----------

Sucheeinennick (17.05.2012), Тао (17.05.2012)

----------


## andrewp

каждый день пью пуэры - если что спрашивайте 8- 
отличный чай.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

Бао - железные блины не факт что даже шилом расслоишь... 8-) а кипяток да или пароварка - спасают положение

----------


## Буль

> Бао - железные блины не факт что даже шилом расслоишь...


А болгаркой?

----------

Паня (10.10.2013)

----------


## andrewp

не знаю болгаркой не пробовал а циркуляркой пробовали пилить очень плохой монгольский чай - 8-) сильно хотел вспомнить вкус монгольского чая. 8-) как в детстве. 8-)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

ага, я тоже за пуэры, и тоже за зеленые. Черные - не всегда состарены искуственно, бывают и реально многолетней выдержки, но ежедневного употребления их мой организм не одобряет. И хорошо они с хризантемой сочетаются. С османтусом неплохо. Пуэр с кудином интересен, как и сам кудин. Черный пуэр от простуды хорош, с кудином - особенно. так говорят, и организм мой согласен с этим.

А про улуны то когда? :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Петров

Зелёный пуэр?..

----------


## Сергей Ч

> ага, я тоже за пуэры, и тоже за зеленые.


Я тоже любитель шен пуэров, но срок выдержки должен быть не менее 4-х лет, и даже больше, тогда уходит горечь и лист приобретает нужные качества. Шу пуэр можно спокойно пить сразу же после того как он поступил в продажу, выдержка для него не так принципиальна как для шенов.





> Черные - не всегда состарены искуственно, бывают и реально многолетней выдержки, но ежедневного употребления их мой организм не одобряет.


Шен пуэр, естественным образом ставший "шу" пуэром стоит очень дорого, обычно это пуэры с 30 летней (и более) выдержкой. 




> И хорошо они с хризантемой сочетаются. С османтусом неплохо. Пуэр с кудином интересен, как и сам кудин. Черный пуэр от простуды хорош, с кудином - особенно. так говорят, и организм мой согласен с этим.


Хороший чай никогда не "портят" добавками. Обычно когда чай низкого качества, его ароматизируют. Например молочный улун, так популярный в России, китайцы не пьют.  :Confused:

----------

Фил (14.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Зелёный пуэр?..


Отличие Шу и Шен пуэра:

1.  Существует два типа Пуэров. Шен и Шу. И те и другие произрастают в одном месте, и для их обработки используется одинаковое сырьё. Но по вкусу цвету и аромату они совершенно разные. Все дело в технологии производства

2. Цвет.  Шен Пуэр – светлый, а  Шу Пуэр – темный. Не сложно определить, какой именно Пуэр вы держите в руках, надо просто присмотритесь к его цвету. У Шен Пуэров  листья с зеленоватым оттенком или «коричнево-зеленого» цвета. А у Шу Пуэра они будут темно-коричневыми или почти черными. То же самое и с настоем заваренного чая. Шен Пуэр дает светлый, полупрозрачный настой, Шу Пуэр – темный, густой, непрозрачный.

3.   Вкусы этих двух видов Пуэра тоже отличаются довольно сильно. Шен Пуэр обладает своеобразным вкусом, в котором присутствует кислинка и немного сладкого послевкусия, а иногда явно ощущается привкус чернослива. Если Шен Пуэр передержать при заварке, то он начнет ощутимо горчить. Вкус Шу Пуэра тяжелее, но мягче. Он не кислит и не горчит, в нем совсем нет  сладости. Ему свойственна некоторая «шоколадность».

4.   Шен – это "свежий", "сырой" пуэр долгой ферментации. Он считается самым древним чаем. История Шен Пуэра насчитывает более 700 лет. В аромате этого чая присутствует богатая палитра запахов: изюма, леса, фиников, легкого дымка... Разнообразие воздействия этого чая поистине поражает. Шен Пуэр способен успокоить, взбодрить, согреть и подарить сладость всему телу.

Шу пуэр изготовлен по технологии ускоренной ферментации, которая была разработана в 70-х годах 20-го века. По этой технологии собранный чайный лист складывают в большие кучи, поливают небольшим количеством воды и накрывают тканью. В таких кучах листья начинают быстро ферментироваться. В зависимости от тех или иных факторов этот процесс длится от 40 до 120 дней. После этого листья сушат и продают в рассыпном виде или прессуют в различные формы. В отличии от Шэн Пуэра, который редко встречается в рассыпном виде (дикий Шен), Шу Пуэр делают как прессованным, так и рассыпным.

Верхняя картинка - это Шу пуэр, а нижняя- Шен пуэр "зеленый" :

----------

Ittosai (14.06.2012), Kit (14.06.2012), Вова Л. (16.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (14.06.2012), Иван Петров (14.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

не успел отписаться 8-) уже ответили

----------


## Wyrd

Господа, кто из Петербурга, посоветуете какие-то места продажи качественного сабжа?

----------


## Джигме

Просветите что особого в пуэрах кроме вкуса?

----------


## Иван Петров

> Просветите что особого в пуэрах кроме вкуса?


Тоже самое, что и во всех нас - ничего.

----------


## Тао

> Просветите что особого в пуэрах кроме вкуса?


Если хорошо сварить шу-пуэр, мне дает ни с чем не сравнимый эффект полной осознанности на некоторое время. И еще кишечник чистит неплохо.

----------

Фил (14.06.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Просветите что особого в пуэрах кроме вкуса?


Но могу сказать, что он что-то чистит или осознанность приносит мне, но чай хороший. Вот кофе - дурной напиток, выпьешь его, он конечно вставляет, но состояние какое-то не сколько бодрое, сколько вздрюченное становится.
А вот после любого хорошего чая - состояние умиротворенное (может это осознанность, кстати, и есть) и пить его можно много. Но и пить его надо не спеша, это не наперсток эспрессо - заглотил и поскакал  :Smilie: 

Но без кофе, иногда, увы, не обойтись.

----------

Wyrd (14.06.2012), Буль (14.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2012)

----------


## Тао

> Вот кофе - дурной напиток, выпьешь его, он конечно вставляет, но состояние какое-то не сколько бодрое, сколько вздрюченное становится.
> А вот после любого хорошего чая - состояние умиротворенное (может это осознанность, кстати, и есть) и пить его можно много. Но и пить его надо не спеша, это не наперсток эспрессо - заглотил и поскакал 
> 
> Но без кофе, иногда, увы, не обойтись.


Подписываюсь под каждым словом. Думаю, мы имеем в виду одно и тоже состояние  :Smilie:

----------

Wyrd (14.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Но могу сказать, что он что-то чистит или осознанность приносит мне, но чай хороший. Вот кофе - дурной напиток, выпьешь его, он конечно вставляет, но состояние какое-то не сколько бодрое, сколько вздрюченное становится.


Может быть нужно научиться правильно его заваривать?  :Wink: 




> А вот после любого хорошего чая - состояние умиротворенное (может это осознанность, кстати, и есть) и пить его можно много.


А я вот не могу столько чая глохтать -- почки жалко. Не казённые ведь!

----------


## Wyrd

> Господа, кто из Петербурга, посоветуете какие-то места продажи качественного сабжа?
> Вложение 9532


BUMP  :Frown:

----------


## Фил

> Может быть нужно научиться правильно его [кофе] заваривать?


 Уже 15 лет экспериментирую и так и эдак, и очень хороший кофе пил, и из машины, из пресса, из турки,  в горячем песке, латте, гляссе, каппучино, эспрессо, американо, и дорогие сорта - все равно чай лучше  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (15.06.2012), Кайто Накамура (03.02.2016), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

а зачем варить шу пуэры ?

----------


## andrewp

даже перефразирую - зачем вообще их варить ?

----------


## Вова Л.

> И еще кишечник чистит неплохо.


Это типа понос после него?

----------


## Фил

> а зачем варить шу пуэры ?


 А кто варит? Не надо его варить. Надо заливать недокипяченой водой, градусов 80. Иначе вкус будет безнадежно испорчен и проще было пакетик Липтона заварить тогда.

----------

Буль (15.06.2012)

----------


## Aion

> даже перефразирую - зачем вообще их варить ?


Традиция: 


> Поскольку чифирь является традиционно тюремным напитком, то его приготовление и употребление связано с большим количеством внутритюремных обычаев...
> Считается, что без чая в тюрьме невозможно полноценное общение. Все важные вопросы решаются с кружкой, передаваемой по кругу всем участникам разговора.
> 
> ©


 :Smilie:

----------

Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Считается, что без чая в тюрьме невозможно полноценное общение. Все важные вопросы решаются с кружкой, передаваемой по кругу всем участникам разговора.


 Какая мерзость однако  :Smilie:  Я бы блеванул  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> даже перефразирую - зачем вообще их варить ?


Это один из способов заварки пуэра. Т.е. можно не только проливом, но и варкой. В отличие от заваривания проливом, заваривание варкой возможно только один раз.

----------

Сергей Ч (15.06.2012), Тао (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

Ну в общем то, пуэр заваривают только кипятком, и его совсем не варят, это придумано было у Бронислава Виногродского в ролике про чаи и радостно подхвачено нашей общественностью. а так - сколько я был в китае и конкретно в чайных магазинах, лавках и представительствах в том числе и пуэрных фабрик - никто и никогда не варил. более того шу рекомендуют как минимум пару раз проливать кипятком что бы его промыть.

----------

Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

> Искусственно состаренный (шу пуэр) тоже может хорошим быть. У них тоже выдержка есть. Но больше зависит от фабрики. Если взять Менхай - то качество на уровне будет 
> Однако стоит заметить что некоторым людям не нравится шу пуэр как класс


он просто разный. и более того шу - это намного более массовый продукт, ибо востребован рынком, для чего его и создавали собственно. Мэнхай - это уезд в китае, в провинции Юннань, производств там очень много, Вы вероятно говорите про шу от компании ДаИ, эта компания считается практически эталоном Шу пуэров. более того согласно стандартам принятым в китае чай произведенный не в провинции юннань пуэром называть не может. 8-)

----------

Тао (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

> Традиция:


ЭЭ выше ответил.. и при чем тут тюрьма - там по моему в основном из грузинского варили 8-) я конечно не знаток. но помню как то рассказывали как привезли какой-то ароматизированный турецкий - в итоге чифир вонял одеколоном и пить его не стали.

----------

Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Aion

> и при чем тут тюрьма - там по моему в основном из грузинского варили 8-)


При том, что варёный чай, вне зависимости от сорта - это чифир. Его, кстати, не только в тюрьме варят. Однокурсник по универу как-то попал в туберкулёзный диспансер, так там тоже... :Cool:

----------


## andrewp

> При том, что варёный чай, вне зависимости от сорта - это чифир. Его, кстати, не только в тюрьме варят. Однокурсник по универу как-то попал в туберкулёзный диспансер, так там тоже...


не соглашусь - в монголии пил вареный чай - и это был не чифир. просто низкосортный чай с кучей веток который можно и нужно было именно вываривать + молоко и масло и тд.

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Aion

> не соглашусь - в монголии пил вареный чай - и это был не чифир. просто низкосортный чай с кучей веток который можно и нужно было именно вываривать + молоко и масло и тд.


Я об отечественной "культуре". Про монголов слышал, что предпочитают плиточный.

----------


## andrewp

мне кажется чифир делает чифирем пропорции. как лучше сформулировать я даже не задумывался.

----------

Тао (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

Aion - ну да если в нашей культуре - то наверное так и есть, Вы правы. у меня мало знаний об отечественной культуре потребления чая 8-)
но на всю жизнь запомнил 36 чай 8-)

----------


## Фил

А я вот кстати попробовал как-то раз сварить чифир и вообще это стремного кайфа не понял. Квадратная пачка чая со слоном на железную кружку и сахара надо кусков 20, иначе пить невозможно. И что? Глаза квадратные, сердце где-то в районе горла бешено стучит. Как же люди падки на изменения своего физического состояния? Чифир, пропитанный гуталином хлеб (вроде в гуталине раньше бутиловый спирт был), спирт опять таки, одеколон  :Smilie:  "Москва-Петушки".

----------

Кузьмич (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Aion

> мне кажется чифир делает чифирем пропорции. как лучше сформулировать я даже не задумывался.





> Эффект действия чифиря связан не только с повышенным содержанием в нём кофеина (в крепком кофе кофеина содержится не меньше). Химический состав чифиря резко отличается от состава нормально заваренного чая: из-за длительного и неоднократного прогревания теин разрушается, переходя в другие органические соединения, а в настой из листьев чая выводится максимум алкалоидов, а также аденин и гуанин, которые присутствуют в листьях, но при обычных способах заваривания чая остаются нерастворимыми и в настой практически не попадают. Именно они (в особенности гуанин), а также разрушенный кипячением теин большей частью ответственны за отрицательные эффекты применения чифиря.
> ©


 :EEK!:

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> А я вот кстати попробовал как-то раз сварить чифир и вообще это стремного кайфа не понял. Квадратная пачка чая со слоном на железную кружку и сахара надо кусков 20, иначе пить невозможно. И что? Глаза квадратные, сердце где-то в районе горла бешено стучит. Как же люди падки на изменения своего физического состояния?


Привычка нужна. Водка тоже сначала противна.

----------

Паня (10.10.2013), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Чифир нужно уметь варить. Это технологически сложный процесс. Помню, в хипповские времена у нас в общаге оказался бывший зек, который угощал нас чифирем. Это был принципиально иной напиток, чем тот, что варили мы. Даже вкус был совершенно другим, это, в принципе, было вкусно.

Ну и действительно, нужна привычка.

----------

Aion (15.06.2012), Паня (10.10.2013), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> а зачем варить шу пуэры ?


Ну "варкой" это можно назвать лишь условно. ) Просто наряду с обычным способом заварки чая короткими проливами, есть ещё древний способ заваривания чая на открытом огне (в основном пресованных чаёв). В наше время используют например стеклянный чайник и горелку. Этот древний метод заваривания чая впервые описал знаменитый, овеяный легендами китайский мыслитель и первый серьёзный исследователь чая Лу Юй, автор первой в Китае книги, собравшей знания о чае - "Чайный Канон".
Распространённый сейчас метод варки "по Лу Юю" появился в России стараниями известного китаеведа Бронислава Виногродского, который перевёл ту часть чайного канона, где он был описан и на основании этого текста метод был возрождён. Этот способ хоть и не в полной мере повторяет метод, описанный Лу Юем, но он максимально приближен к оригиналу.
Суть "варки" чая не в том, чтобы варить его как это происходит с приготовлением чифиря. ) Вкратце это выглядит примерно так:

- Как только вода начнёт закипать - раскручиваем щипцами "воронку", и засыпаем чай в чайник.
- Несколько мгновений наблюдаем "танец" чаинок. 
- Как только вода начинает полноценное закипание - выключаем огонь.
 Теперь можно подождать некоторое время и дать чаинкам осесть на дно, - чай должен настояться.
- Всё, чай готов. Можно разливать чай через сито в чахай, а далее по чашечкам.

Просто есть некоторые важные моменты, которые желательно соблюдать - например наблюдение за стадиями кипения воды- "шум ветра в соснах", появление пузырьков определенного размера- "крабьи глаза", "рыбьи глаза" и т.д. ) По своему опыту могу сказать, что один и тот же чай получается разным по вкусу и своему воздействию, если его заваривать традиционным способом и "по Лу Юю".

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Я видел чуть более сложный процесс. Часть воды из чайника отливается. Когда после засыпки заварки и размешивания вода начинает закипать - отлитая вода возвращается в чайник. Один из учеников Бронислава "варил".

----------

Сергей Ч (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> кратце это выглядит примерно так:
> 
> - Как только вода начнёт закипать - раскручиваем щипцами "воронку", и засыпаем чай в чайник.
> - Несколько мгновений наблюдаем "танец" чаинок. 
> - Как только вода начинает полноценное закипание - выключаем огонь.
>  Теперь можно подождать некоторое время и дать чаинкам осесть на дно, - чай должен настояться.
> - Всё, чай готов. Можно разливать чай через сито в чахай, а далее по чашечкам.


Именно про этот способ и писал. Из минусов - можно заварить только один раз.



> Просто есть некоторые важные моменты, которые желательно соблюдать - например наблюдение за стадиями кипения воды- "шум ветра в соснах", появление пузырьков определенного размера- "крабьи глаза", "рыбьи глаза" и т.д. ) По своему опыту могу сказать, что один и тот же чай получается разным по вкусу и своему воздействию, если его заваривать традиционным способом и "по Лу Юю".


Самый лучший пуэр, который я пил, был заварен именно этим способом. Правда говорили, что и сырье позапрошлого года - лучшее за последние 80 лет, в виду оптимальных погодных условий.

----------

Aion (15.06.2012), Алексей Е (15.06.2012), Сергей Ч (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

> Ну "варкой" это можно назвать лишь условно. ) Просто наряду с обычным способом заварки чая короткими проливами, есть ещё древний способ заваривания чая на открытом огне (в основном пресованных чаёв). В наше время используют например стеклянный чайник и горелку. Этот древний метод заваривания чая впервые описал знаменитый, овеяный легендами китайский мыслитель и первый серьёзный исследователь чая Лу Юй, автор первой в Китае книги, собравшей знания о чае - "Чайный Канон".
> Распространённый сейчас метод варки "по Лу Юю" появился в России стараниями известного китаеведа Бронислава Виногродского, который перевёл ту часть чайного канона, где он был описан и на основании этого текста метод был возрождён. Этот способ хоть и не в полной мере повторяет метод, описанный Лу Юем, но он максимально приближен к оригиналу.
> Суть "варки" чая не в том, чтобы варить его как это происходит с приготовлением чифиря. ) Вкратце это выглядит примерно так:
> 
> - Как только вода начнёт закипать - раскручиваем щипцами "воронку", и засыпаем чай в чайник.
> - Несколько мгновений наблюдаем "танец" чаинок. 
> - Как только вода начинает полноценное закипание - выключаем огонь.
>  Теперь можно подождать некоторое время и дать чаинкам осесть на дно, - чай должен настояться.
> - Всё, чай готов. Можно разливать чай через сито в чахай, а далее по чашечкам.
> ...


Сергей, ну не надо вестись на это околочайную чушь. это полная ерунда, но пипл хавает. к вопросу об истории - Лу Юй - занимался только зелеными чаями это первое, второе - вода была другая, чай был другой, всё было другое. Таким образом к настоящей действительности, он не имеет никакого отношения. Суть телодвижений Бронислава Виногродского - создать околочайную загадочность, которой просто нет. это просто агро культура и все чайные девственницы и прочие мемы ерунда полная. Года четыре назад сам на это покупался 8-)

----------

Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

по крайней мере за месяц проживания в китае, и общения в околочайной теме около 5 лет - я не нашел и даже не слышал, что бы кроме россии кто нибудь так делал.

----------

Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

"Вареный" пуэр намного вкуснее "заварного".

----------

Сергей Ч (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

ну, на вкус и цвет.. мне кажется что вареный - он все таки хуже, как мне кажется варка - усредняет вкус, когда постепенно завариваешь чувствуется как меняется вкус и разные нотки выходят на передний и уходят на дальний план, а тут все одинаковое. -это как в термосе -мощно просто, нажористо но одинаково, механически что ли... хотя процесс людям больше порой нравится чем конечный результат 8-) 
каждый чувствует все по разному - я всегда стремился к аутентичности. поэтому мне варка не подходит. каждому свое.

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> и все чайные девственницы и прочие мемы ерунда полная. Года четыре назад сам на это покупался 8-)


А что за чайные девственницы?

----------


## Мансур

Ну, а если это вопрос вкуса - то почему сразу "чушь"? Просто другой подход.

----------

Сергей Ч (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Чайные девственницы - это из высших тантр. Нельзя это обсуждать с непосвященными!

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> А что за чайные девственницы?


Безрукие девственницы, срывающие (собирающие) чайный лист губами .

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

на какой-то банке чая вычитал, что это чай собранный в провинции фуцзянь - собирается только 1 день в году и только руками девственниц - потому такой дорогой и нежный. ну и вариации этого..

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

пр обезруких - тоже одна из вариаций 8-))) за экстрим - не стал писать - сразу вспомнил как готовили покушение на первого императора китая, Цинь Шихуана.

----------

Шавырин (15.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Ну, а почему нет? Кому-то важен вкус, а кого-то волнует аутентичность. Кому-то важно, какая музыка при этом играет и какого цыета обои на стенах. А кого-то интересуют мифы и оккультизм. Да на здоровье.

----------

Aion (15.06.2012), Буль (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

> Ну, а если это вопрос вкуса - то почему сразу "чушь"? Просто другой подход.


имею ввиду, не буквально чушь, а то что к культуре потребления чая китайской не имеет отношения. надо было писать понятнее свою мысль, извиняюсь, если  задел как-то, не имел ввиду ничего плохого.

----------


## Топпер

> Безрукие девственницы, срывающие (собирающие) чайный лист губами .


Это в смысле, как лучшие сигары, изготовляемые на бёдрах мулаток?

----------

Буль (15.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сергей, ну не надо вестись на это околочайную чушь. это полная ерунда, но пипл хавает. к вопросу об истории - Лу Юй - занимался только зелеными чаями это первое, второе - вода была другая, чай был другой, всё было другое. Таким образом к настоящей действительности, он не имеет никакого отношения. Суть телодвижений Бронислава Виногродского - создать околочайную загадочность, которой просто нет. это просто агро культура и все чайные девственницы и прочие мемы ерунда полная. Года четыре назад сам на это покупался 8-)


Вообще, при Лу Юе (в эпоху Тан) пили фактически шэн пуэр (прессованный зелёный чай, который от времени ферментировался) или же порошковый, как в современной японской чайной церемонии.




> по крайней мере за месяц проживания в китае, и общения в околочайной теме около 5 лет - я не нашел и даже не слышал, что бы кроме россии кто нибудь так делал.


Да — это всё выдумки Бронислава.

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

> Это в смысле, как лучшие сигары, изготовляемые на бёдрах мулаток?


именно

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

> Ну, а почему нет? Кому-то важен вкус, а кого-то волнует аутентичность. Кому-то важно, какая музыка при этом играет и какого цыета обои на стенах. А кого-то интересуют мифы и оккультизм. Да на здоровье.


мне кажется, что Ламрим важнее книг ньюэйджа.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> не соглашусь - в монголии пил вареный чай - и это был не чифир. просто низкосортный чай с кучей веток который можно и нужно было именно вываривать + молоко и масло и тд.


есть у меня предположение, что при заваривании (варении) в молоке резко увеличивается экстракция жирорастворимых веществ, что усиливает например стимулирующее действие чая. эксперимент проводился однократно на ординарном черном из магазина. 
---
люди, называвшие себя тантристами, однажды угостили чаем, заваренным примерно так.... ну.... многие тогда после семинара рассказывали о необычных ощущениях.... а я выпил мало - не проняло. дома ввыпил поболе.... молод был.

----------


## Мансур

Да, давайте от чая плавно перейдем к холивару на конфессиональные темы ))

Эндрю, для меня, как для последователя Тхеравады, между Ламримом и нью-эйджем разницы практически нет )

----------

andrewp (15.06.2012), Кайто Накамура (10.02.2016), Леонид Ш (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> мне кажется, что Ламрим важнее книг ньюэйджа.


Эх.... если он ещё написан от руки девственницами на бёдрах мулаток в качестве подставки  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

andrewp (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

> Да, давайте от чая плавно перейдем к холивару на конфессиональные темы ))
> 
> Эндрю, для меня, как для последователя Тхеравады, между Ламримом и нью-эйджем разницы практически нет )


Мансур! Именно!! 8-) я именно это и имел ввиду 8-) 
если гденибудь пересечемся обязательно надо попить пуэра или любого другого чая 8-) рад буду знакомству вживую ! 8-)

----------

Сергей Ч (15.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я видел чуть более сложный процесс. Часть воды из чайника отливается. Когда после засыпки заварки и размешивания вода начинает закипать - отлитая вода возвращается в чайник. Один из учеников Бронислава "варил".


Да, это называется "омоложение воды", и вода обычно возвращается до того как чай был засыпан.  Ещё при "варке" пуэра сухой  чайный лист, перед тем как засыпать его в кипящую воду, промывают холодной водой - первые два раза чтобы удалить крошки и соринки, а третий раз- чтобы подготовить, "раскрыть" чай.




> Сергей, ну не надо вестись на это околочайную чушь. это полная ерунда, но пипл хавает. к вопросу об истории - Лу Юй - занимался только зелеными чаями это первое, второе - вода была другая, чай был другой, всё было другое. Таким образом к настоящей действительности, он не имеет никакого отношения. Суть телодвижений Бронислава Виногродского - создать околочайную загадочность, которой просто нет. это просто агро культура и все чайные девственницы и прочие мемы ерунда полная. Года четыре назад сам на это покупался 8-)


Я и не ведусь, а проверяю всё на собственном опыте. ) Вам например нравится видеть в чае просто агро культуру, мне нравится видеть в этом нечто большее- так что каждый ведётся по-своему.  :Smilie:

----------

andrewp (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Это в смысле, как лучшие сигары, изготовляемые на бёдрах мулаток?


Изготовление сигар имеет документальное подтверждение  :Smilie:

----------

andrewp (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

> Эх.... если он ещё написан от руки девственницами на бёдрах мулаток в качестве подставки


Топпер - снимаю шляпу 8-), была бы - снял бы 8-)

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

конечно, Сергей 8-)

----------


## andrewp

> Да, давайте от чая плавно перейдем к холивару на конфессиональные темы ))
> 
> )


это как то мимо глаз пролетело -8) 
не, холиварить точно не будем. будем пить чай.

----------

Pema Sonam (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вообще, при Лу Юе (в эпоху Тан) пили фактически шэн пуэр (прессованный зелёный чай, который от времени ферментировался) или же порошковый, как в современной японской чайной церемонии.


Так шен пуэры и сейчас есть. ) Да, говорят, что в те давние времена чай в основном был прессованым, а посуды как таковой не было, вот и варили чай на огне особыми методами. )




> Да — это всё выдумки Бронислава.


Почему выдумки? Он ведь просто перевел Чайный Канон (Ча Цзин) и попытался согласно ему воссоздать древний метод заварки чая. ) А то, что в Китае сейчас мало кто пьёт чай таким способом - это другой вопрос. Одно время чайная культура в Китае вообще была в упадке, но благодаря сохранению чайных традиций на Тайване она вновь была возрождена.

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

да. культурная революция стремительным домкратом прошла по жемчужине китая.
и не по одной...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почему выдумки? Он ведь просто перевел Чайный Канон (Ча Цзин) и попытался согласно ему воссоздать древний метод заварки чая. ) А то, что в Китае сейчас мало кто пьёт чай таким способом - это другой вопрос. Одно время чайная культура в Китае вообще была в упадке, но благодаря сохранению чайных традиций на Тайване она вновь была возрождена.


Ну не выдумки, а творческая интерпретация. Про то же омоложение воды в чайном каноне не написано, к примеру. Там просто описание стадий кипения воды. Когда закладывать чай, нужно ли закручивать воду воронкой и т.д. все детали церемонии —это креатив Бронислава, я так думаю.

Чайная культура в Китае и сейчас в упадке, может, за исключением пары мест на юге, где его выращивают. Во всём остальном Китае за вывеской «чайная церемония» обычно скрывается обычная пивная.

----------

andrewp (15.06.2012), Сергей Ч (15.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

а вот это мой любимый пуэр

----------

Kit (11.12.2012), Дхармананда (11.12.2012), Сергей Ч (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2012)

----------


## Содпа Т

Из недорогих но качественных

 

- HERBATA YUNNAN CZARNA U303 100G / Чёрный Юннаньский



 - всем известный "оранж пеко".

----------

Аньезка (11.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

Ахмады все до мерзости прохимиченные, на мой вкус.

----------

Топпер- (11.12.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Ахмады все до мерзости прохимиченные, на мой вкус.


Что верно, то верно... Но зато качественно прохимиченные.  :Wink:

----------

Joy (11.12.2012)

----------


## Содпа Т

> Что верно, то верно... Но зато качественно прохимиченные.


Бесплатно: примите в рассчет качественный(и количественный не забудьте) состав воды, на которой готовится чай, поскольку если вода загрязнена каким-либо токсичным элементом, преимущества чая сводятся на нет :Wink:

----------


## Kit

> Бесплатно: примите в рассчет качественный(и количественный не забудьте) состав воды, на которой готовится чай, поскольку если вода загрязнена каким-либо токсичным элементом, преимущества чая сводятся на нет


Конечно, с этим трудно не согласиться. 
Но к сожалению, ахмад от этого не становиться более качественный чаем.
Хорошей воде - хороший чай, и наоборот. =)

----------


## Joy

> Бесплатно: примите в рассчет качественный(и количественный не забудьте) состав воды, на которой готовится чай, поскольку если вода загрязнена каким-либо токсичным элементом, преимущества чая сводятся на нет


спасибо, кэп -) дурной чай в любой воде дурен.

----------


## Содпа Т

> Но к сожалению, ахмад от этого не становиться более качественный чаем.


У Вас есть достоверная информация об этой марке("Ahmad" Orange Pekoe) - скиньте ссылку  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Что верно, то верно... Но зато качественно прохимиченные.


Попробуйте "Монарх". Из недорогих очень даже хороший чай.

----------

Joy (11.12.2012), Германн (13.12.2012), Кузьмич (14.12.2012)

----------


## Kit

> У Вас есть достоверная информация об этой марке("Ahmad" Orange Pekoe) - скиньте ссылку


Нет, такой информацией я не обладаю.
Могу судить только по собственному опыту вкусовых ощущений.
А вы обладаете достоверной информацией о качестве чаев этой марки? Еже ли обладаете, попрошу ссылочку у вас.




> Попробуйте "Монарх". Из недорогих очень даже хороший чай.


Благодарю. Вот такого рода?

----------


## Содпа Т

> Что верно, то верно... Но зато качественно прохимиченные.






> Нет, такой информацией я не обладаю.
> Могу судить только по собственному опыту вкусовых ощущений.


Лайкнул.




> А вы обладаете достоверной информацией о качестве чаев этой марки? Еже ли обладаете, попрошу ссылочку у вас.


Не стоит.

----------


## Топпер

> Благодарю. Вот такого рода?


Да. И можно даже в картонной пачке.

----------


## Kit

> Лайкнул.
> Не стоит.


Простите, я не понимаю о чем вы пишите. Что "лайкнул", что "не стоит"?




> Да. И можно даже в картонной пачке.


Можно будет попробовать.

----------


## Содпа Т

> Простите...


Повторюсь: не стоит.




> Можно будет попробовать.


Думаю, Бханте не будет против.

----------


## Содпа Т

> Можно будет попробовать.


Одобрено...

----------


## Аньезка

А мне тоже нравится Ahmad, именно тот, что на картинке. С оранжевой полоской.
А вообще любимый - Althaus. 


А вчера нас друзы таким чаем с шалфеем угощали ммммм... хочу такое повторить, да как, не знаю. Там наверное свой рецепт, проверенный временем.

----------

Содпа Т (11.12.2012)

----------


## Содпа Т

Черный Юннаньский(представленный мною на картинке) обладает необычным для среднелистовых легким ароматом дыма с черносливом.

----------


## Aion

Из чёрных чаёв предпочитаю этот:

----------

Германн (13.12.2012)

----------


## Содпа Т

Хотя "Гринфилдом"(в любом виде) не увлекаюсь,но этот хорош

----------


## Kit

> Повторюсь: не стоит.


Стоит. Режьте правду матку.

----------


## Содпа Т

> ...Режьте правду матку.


нажать здесь

----------


## Kit

> нажать здесь


Ой наверное вы ошиблись и запостили какую-то из личных ссылок. Исправьте скорее пока весь форум не кликнул и не узнал...

----------

Joy (13.12.2012), Аньезка (12.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (13.12.2012), Содпа Т (12.12.2012)

----------


## Содпа Т

Смешно.

PS //






> - И традиция "Тхеравада" куда-то испарилась..
>    - Во всём виноват "Человек-паук"...

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Кто-нибудь пробовал, так называемый "монгольский/калмыцкий" чай? К слову, это разные чаи или один и тот же?

Последнее время люблю и пью да хунг пао. 

На работе есть Twinings и это, наверно, самый лучший черный чай в пакетиках  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (12.12.2012)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Как можно пить гринфилды и ахмады? :Smilie: ) Пью исключительно китайский чай. Никогда не покупаю в магазинах своего города.

----------

Буль (12.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (15.12.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Последнее время пью в основном фэнхуан даньцун, а ещё люблю цзиньсыхун в виде блина:



Ну и конечно, кирпичный чай в больших количествах.

----------

Joy (13.12.2012), Евгений Грейт (12.12.2012), Топпер- (12.12.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Дешевый вьетнамский зеленый чай без всяких изысков, просто хороший зеленый чай. Бросил немного в пиалу - залил кипятком - пьешь. Покупал в "Барбарисе".

Качественный продукт, особенно учитывая низкую цену.

----------

Vladiimir (13.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (15.12.2012), Топпер- (12.12.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Специально для любителей тру кирпичного чая - чай с дровами продается в Петербургском дацане:

Теперь взглянем на сам продукт:


На мой взгляд, лучше купить недорогой шу или шэн пуэр за такую же цену (300 рублей).

----------

Кунсанг (14.12.2012), Топпер- (12.12.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> На мой взгляд, лучше купить недорогой шу или шэн пуэр за такую же цену (300 рублей).


Шэн. Не надо шу  :Smilie:

----------


## Дхармананда

Из-за технологии производства?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Из-за технологии производства?


Навязываю свой личный вкус  :Smilie:  А ещё по вкусу кирпичный похож на шэн, а не на шу.

----------

Содпа Т (12.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Сорокин

По настроению. В последней время красные (дянхун), и таваньские красные, улуны ("Восточная красавица" и похожие, "Черный медовый улун", и черный медовый более ферментированный).

----------


## Нико

Молочный улун -- йессс!

----------


## Германн

Иван-чай ферментированный. Марка "Лучшее от природы" (тамбовская).
Если интересен адрес интернет-магазина - пишите в личку.
Чай целебный, с витамином С. Помогает.

----------

Марина В (13.12.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Одно лето заготавливал иван-чай согласно традиционной методе - результат довольно интересный.

----------

Германн (13.12.2012), Марина В (13.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Одно лето заготавливал иван-чай согласно традиционной методе - результат довольно интересный.


Приходы?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (14.12.2012), Дхармананда (13.12.2012), Кузьмич (14.12.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Да нет, просто вкус и аромат своеобразны. Приятный травяной чай. По виду напоминает некоторые улуны. Но для меня китайский чай все равно вне конкуренции)

----------

Германн (13.12.2012), Топпер- (13.12.2012)

----------


## Марина В

> Одно лето заготавливал иван-чай согласно традиционной методе - результат довольно интересный.


Не поделитесь методом? Их довольно много... Судя по Вашему описанию:



> Да нет, просто вкус и аромат своеобразны. Приятный травяной чай. По виду напоминает некоторые улуны.)


Вы его слабо ферментируете, либо просто сушите? Вообще, копорский чай... ммм. : )

----------


## Кузьмич

> Благодарю. Вот такого рода? 
> 
> Вложение 11645


Этой марки ПИВО было хорошее... до 12,5%  :Kiss: 
 Но чай тоже хорош (в кружке с сахаром с печенькой).

----------

Топпер- (14.12.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> На мой взгляд, лучше купить недорогой шу или шэн пуэр за такую же цену (300 рублей).


Хм... А это возможно - за 300 рублей купить плитку шена? Подскажите про Питер, пожалуйста!

----------

Топпер- (14.12.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Пожалуй, самый широкий выбор пуэров  - на Караванной, наверняка найдете подходящий вариант. 
Есть разные варианты приготовления. Лично я после ферментации сушил на чердаке.

----------

Германн (17.12.2012), Кузьмич (20.12.2012), Марина В (14.12.2012), Топпер- (15.12.2012)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

Тибетские кирпичи здесь есть. В Россию шлют, магазин этот на пуэр.ру рекомендовали.
http://www.yunnansourcing.com/store/...d_product=2182

----------

Kit (14.12.2012), Германн (17.12.2012), Дхармананда (14.12.2012), Кузьмич (20.12.2012)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Хм... А это возможно - за 300 рублей купить плитку шена? Подскажите про Питер, пожалуйста!


Можно без проблем, по интернету если. Я, например, даже блины шена по 300 рублей отдаю. :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (20.12.2012), Топпер- (15.12.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Для любящих чай с добавками, мое сегодняшнее открытие. Вкусно.

Эстетов, устраивающих чайную церемонию перед каждым чаепитием с особыми чайниками из настоящей исианской глины, просьба пропустить мой пост мимо ушей (глаз).

----------

Дмитрий С (18.12.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Эстетов, устраивающих чайную церемонию перед каждым чаепитием с особыми чайниками из настоящей исианской глины, просьба пропустить мой пост мимо ушей (глаз).


Исинской глины.

----------

Aion (17.12.2012), Аньезка (16.12.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Чайку по тибетски?

----------

Aion (17.12.2012), Pema Sonam (18.12.2012), Vladiimir (17.12.2012), Германн (23.12.2012), Нико (17.12.2012), Сергей Хос (17.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Чайку по тибетски?


Оу е! Как раз сегодня угостили. Обалденно вкусно.

----------

Pema Sonam (18.12.2012), Аньезка (18.12.2012), Дмитрий С (18.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Сорокин

Впервые попробовал сильно обжаренный Тегуанинь из Тайваня. Называется Muzha Tikuanyin. От заваренного чая идет запах вареного изюма, а вкус - очень нежный, сирени и немного шоколада.

----------

Аньезка (18.12.2012), Буль (19.12.2012), Германн (23.12.2012), Дхармананда (19.12.2012), Топпер- (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Дмитрий, как вы вкусно рассказываете...
и где можно купить это чудо?

----------

Топпер- (20.12.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

Достаточно давно пробовал некий "Медовый Оолонг". От Русской Чайной компании, так что название сомнительно. Как было написано, листья со старых чайных кустов, большие, плотные. Привкус медовый действительно был, в каком-то смысле... Подскажите, что это за сорт (вид) оолонга, очень хочу его снова... Цена была гуманная...

----------


## Дмитрий Сорокин

> Достаточно давно пробовал некий "Медовый Оолонг". От Русской Чайной компании, так что название сомнительно. Как было написано, листья со старых чайных кустов, большие, плотные. Привкус медовый действительно был, в каком-то смысле... Подскажите, что это за сорт (вид) оолонга, очень хочу его снова... Цена была гуманная...


Недавно я пробовал два медовых улуна. Это "Восточная красавица" (http://www.t-oolongtea.com/product.a...7e8c40dece7b60), и второй "Медовый улун" (http://www.t-oolongtea.com/product.a...b8bd85efdfba51), оба из Тайваня. Больше всего медовости было в "Восточной красавице". Так как листочки чайного листа кусают специальные цикадки - тли, то потом при обжарке листа их слюна как раз и дает медовый оттенок.

----------

Кузьмич (20.12.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Чайку по тибетски?


Фу. Как не гигиенично. Где эстетика? Где утонченность форм? Какая-то коричневатая жижа в чане. И обстановка не из изысканных.

----------


## Аньезка

> Фу. Как не гигиенично. Где эстетика? Где утонченность форм? Какая-то коричневатая жижа в чане. И обстановка не из изысканных.


Главное - душевные люди рядом)

----------

Бертран Рододендронов (02.12.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Главное - душевные люди рядом)


С ними рядом и расстройство кишечника легче переносится?  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

> С ними рядом и расстройство кишечника легче переносится?


От кипятка расстройства не бывает.
Я в Индии такой чай где только не пила, даже в страшных индийских поездах  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

У меня уже от внешнего вида этих душевных людей расстройство гарантировано...  :Confused:

----------


## Аньезка

Вы известный сноб, Бао!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> Вы известный сноб, Бао!


Ах, может быть!  :Frown:

----------

Кайто Накамура (10.02.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Сорокин

Сегодня получил небольшую бандероль с пробниками дарджилинга из Индии! Первым пробую чай Thurbo Second Flush 2012 Muscatel.

Дарджилинги я до этого не пил ни разу. Поэтому не знал, сколько оптимальнее взять заварки. Заварил целый пакетик, и потом понял, что это - много! Сухая заварка пахнет летним травяным полем, но, залив чуть остывшей водой (рекомендуется 95 градусов), я ощутил запах сухофруктов. Настой - красивый, оранжевый. Вкус - красный чай, в меру терпкий, и очень ясная нотка муската. Мускат, орехи, пряности - все эти нотки понравилась. Но главное - не переборщить с заваркой, потому что вкус очень мощный! Первое знакомство с индийскими чаями был приятным. Это - как индийский фильм. Яркий, красивый, интересный и самобытный! Буду знакомиться и дальше:-)

----------

Буль (22.12.2012), Германн (23.12.2012), Сергей Ч (23.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Сорокин

Это улун Даньцун Guang Dong Phoenix Dan Cong Oolong Tea из Гуандуна.

От сухой заварки идет прекрасный запах летнего луга и нотки меда.

Такой же сладкий медово-травяной вкус и заваренного чая. Чай приятный, сладкий, с насыщенным вкусом. Заваривать лучше всего кипятком, но короткими проливами - тогда во вкусе превалируют медово-сухофруктовые оттенки.

Чай легкий. Это не уже нежный зеленый, но и не тяжелый красный. Такой баланс мне нравится. Особенно, когда за окошком 22 градуса мороза, и совсем легкий чай покажется остужающим, а не согревающим. Но это личные ощущения, а так - чай очень понравился!

----------

Буль (23.12.2012), Германн (23.12.2012), Кузьмич (25.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> У меня уже от внешнего вида этих душевных людей расстройство гарантировано...


как всегда сострадание к чувствующим существам так и прёт :/

----------


## Буль

> как всегда сострадание к чувствующим существам так и прёт :/


Да, я действительно сострадаю к такому их виду.

----------


## Joy

> Да, я действительно сострадаю к такому их виду.


думаете: их внешний вид коррелирует с уровнем духовного развития?

----------


## Дмитрий Сорокин

Это уже второй индийский чай. После мороза, покушав борща и винегрета, он был очень к месту, гармонично добавляя нежные оттенки вкуса чая:-)

На вид дарджилинг Nagari First Flush 2012 Darjeeling Tea похож на улун, запах - свежий, цветочный. Напомнило весну и по цвету, и по запаху. А чай действительно собирается весной, об этом говорит в названии First Flush - первый сбор, весенний.

По мере заваривания листочки все больше и больше превращались в светло-зеленые. Настой - желтовато-зеленоватый.

Но это не улун, у чая свой, самобытный вкусовой оттенок. Вкус - очень нежный: сливки, цветы, липа и немного щекочущей язык мяты  (но еле различимый). Он мне тоже понравился. Я стал лучше понимать дарджилинги, и на этот раз не переборщил с заваркой:-).

----------

Кайто Накамура (10.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (23.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Если бы я открыл чайный магазин, то предоставил бы буддистам скидку (все равно в наших краях их очень мало).

----------

Чиффа (01.10.2013)

----------


## Буль

> думаете: их внешний вид коррелирует с уровнем духовного развития?


Нет, не думаю. С чего Вы это взяли?

----------


## Joy

> Нет, не думаю. С чего Вы это взяли?


в Ваших словах о расстройстве сквозит не сострадание, а отвращение к внешнему виду людей.
Сострадание же в их случае более уместно, если наличествует духовная убогость, о которой ни я, ни Вы судить не можем.

----------


## Аньезка

Не могу уже молча это читать, ибо помню чей-то пост про "бабку на видео, которой досаждают чесоточные клещи".
Сострадание у нас проявляется исключительно к тибетским бабкам, видимо.

----------


## Joy

> Не могу уже молча это читать, ибо помню чей-то пост про "бабку на видео, которой досаждают чесоточные клещи".
> Сострадание у нас проявляется исключительно к тибетским бабкам, видимо.


=) бабка на видео активно демонстрировала не только свою рупа, но и намо составляющую. Последней - как раз таки грех не посострадать.  :Smilie:  
У тибетских бабок с картинки как с этим - незнамо.

----------


## Буль

> в Ваших словах о расстройстве сквозит не сострадание, а отвращение к внешнему виду людей.


У меня действительно существует отвращение к их внешнему виду. На этом базируется моё к ним сострадание.





> Сострадание же в их случае более уместно, если наличествует духовная убогость, о которой ни я, ни Вы судить не можем.


Я даже не задумывался об их духовном уровне.

----------


## Joy

> У меня действительно существует отвращение к их внешнему виду. На этом базируется моё к ним сострадание.


Вы не могли бы пояснить, каким образом из отвращения может возникнуть сострадание?

----------


## Буль

> Вы не могли бы пояснить, каким образом из отвращения может возникнуть сострадание?


Я им сострадаю, т.к. они грязны до отвращения. Мне сложно объяснить это ещё проще.

----------

Кайто Накамура (10.02.2016)

----------


## Joy

> Я им сострадаю, т.к. они грязны до отвращения. Мне сложно объяснить это ещё проще.


И какой прок от такого "сострадания"?

----------


## Буль

> И какой прок от такого "сострадания"?


А какой вообще прок от сострадания?

----------


## Joy

> А какой вообще прок от сострадания?


Сострадание - естественное противоядие от базового омрачения - отвращения (недоброжелательности, ненависти).
Абсурдно звучит утверждение о происхождении некоего сострадания из своего же антагониста - отвращения, неправда ли?

Сострадание входит в четыре брахма-вихары: метта (любящая доброта), каруна (сострадание), мудита (сорадование) и упеккха (невозмутимость).
Практика этих четырех "возвышенных состояний" - основа основ  :Wink: 




> Здесь, монахи, ученик пребывает, проникая одно направление своим сердцем, полным сострадания; подобно этому проникая второе, третье и четвертое направление; также вверху, внизу и вокруг; он пребывает, проникая целых мир своим сердцем повсюду и равномерно, сердцем, полным сострадания, изобильным, возросшим до больших размеров, безмерным, свободным от вражды и от страдания.


 (Дигха-никая, 13)




> Вот что должен делать тот, кто умело ставит цели,
> Кто хочет добиться состояния покоя, Ниббаны:
> Будьте способным, честным, и откровенным,
> Легко обучаемым, добрым, и не высокомерным,
> 
> Удовлетворенным и нетребовательным,
> С немногими обязанностями, живя легко,
> Со спокойным умом, умелым,
> Скромным, и не жаждая сторонников
> ...


Помощь, благо, позитивное изменение, очищение шести корней, приобретение мудрости, рост сати, - из того, что довелось познать эмпирически. Множество текстов можно привести на эту тему, но возникает резонный вопрос: а надо ли это Вам?

----------

Богдан Б (26.12.2012), Ритл (26.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А какой вообще прок от сострадания?


Ну Вы зажгли, Бао!!!!!

----------

Елена Чернышова (27.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Сострадание - естественное противоядие от базового омрачения - отвращения (недоброжелательности, ненависти).
> Абсурдно звучит утверждение о происхождении некоего сострадания из своего же антагониста - отвращения, неправда ли?


Уважаемая Татья, в силу каких-то мне не ведомых причин Вы, очевидно, склонны придавать моим словам излишнюю примитивность. Что же, я попробую объяснить Вам мою позицию ещё раз: я не сострадаю тому, что вызывает у меня отвращение, я не переношу признак объекта на сам объект. Моё отвращение вызывает грязь и нечистоплотность, а люди, которые живут в таких условиях, вызывают у меня сострадание. Точно так же, как в моих объяснениях для Вас было пару лет назад: шлакомузыка вызывает у меня отвращение, а люди, которые её слушают -- сострадание. Точно так же, глупость вызывает у меня отвращение, а глупые люди -- сострадание. Пожалуйста, постарайтесь понять мои слова более глубоко.

----------

Елена Чернышова (27.12.2012), Паня (10.10.2013), Савелов Александр (03.10.2013)

----------


## Joy

> Уважаемая Татья, в силу каких-то мне не ведомых причин Вы, очевидно, склонны придавать моим словам излишнюю примитивность. Что же, я попробую объяснить Вам мою позицию ещё раз: я не сострадаю тому, что вызывает у меня отвращение, я не переношу признак объекта на сам объект. Моё отвращение вызывает грязь и нечистоплотность, а люди, которые живут в таких условиях, вызывают у меня сострадание. Точно так же, как в моих объяснениях для Вас было пару лет назад: шлакомузыка вызывает у меня отвращение, а люди, которые её слушают -- сострадание. Точно так же, глупость вызывает у меня отвращение, а глупые люди -- сострадание. Пожалуйста, постарайтесь понять мои слова более глубоко.


Вопрос о пользе такого "сострадания" остается открытым. Поясню: имеет ли оно какое-либо отношение к буддийской практике сострадания и ее плодам?

----------


## Буль

> Вопрос о пользе такого "сострадания" остается открытым. Поясню: имеет ли оно какое-либо отношение к буддийской практике сострадания и ее плодам?


Для меня -- имеет.

----------


## Mergen

калмыцкий чай, еврейского разлива)))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1NvLIYjcdA

----------


## Anthony

После долгих проб чаев ... дорогих и не очень... нашел-таки свой чай.
Это Пуэр! Параллельно пробовал еще кучу всего, периодически совмещая с ним. И все же, вернулся именно к нему.
Это как любимый человек, которому изменяешь... много вкусного и красивого есть на стороне, действительно вкусного, и действительно красивого...  но любви нету  :Frown:  И в итоге, все равно возвращаешься к тому, кого любишь.

И моя любовь - это именно Пуэр. И чем он проще, тем лучше (для меня).
Сейчас пью Пуэр "Три пагоды". Это право божественно. Недорогой, но такой замечательный. Два-три раза в день выпиваю по чайнику (в чайнике 3-4 пиалы).

Черный (красный) Пуэр - это шедевр чаев. 
- Если насыпать побольше заварки и не сильно долго держать (до красного, винного цвета.. можно чуть потемнее) - получается прекрасный аромат чернослива.
- Если подержать его подольше - получается природный землистый аромат. Настоящий аромат из детства, когда копаешь картошку у бабушки... чистое выкопанное поле, кучи ботвы, осень, костер, вечер, солнце на склоне... Все естественно, без подделок. 
Некоторые, не сильно умные люди, сравнивают этот аромат с селедкой... тот, кто поглупее - с женскими гениталиями. Дурачье!  :Cry:  Безвкусное дурачье!

Особенно хорошо Пуэр помогает при тяжелейшем похмелье. 
Выпьешь чайник в медленном темпе... посидишь немного.. и как будто и не пил накануне. 

Мое знакомство с этим чаем, пришлось на период моих двух язв в желудке. Через месяц язвы зарубцевались  :Smilie:  Без таблеток. 


Хотя и опошлили торчки само название Пуэра, но чай этот действительно великолепен.
А вот зеленый Пуэр мне не очень нравится. Наверное, потому, что я не любитель зеленых чаев.
Лежат два зеленых блина и пылятся... Один "копченый" бирманско-китайский, а второй простой зеленый. Не лежит душа к зеленому чаю!  :Smilie:  Но иногда и они юзаются.

А вот черные, увы заканчиваются... и быстро  :Frown: 

P.S. Пока писал - ажно жажда разыгралась))) Заварю-ка я!

----------

Ануруддха (01.10.2013), Нико (01.10.2013), Паня (10.10.2013), Сергей Ч (01.10.2013), Тао (02.10.2013)

----------


## Anthony

И, да! Пару дельных советов)
- Всегда мойте чайник перед чаепитием. Именно мойте, а не споласкивайте! Губочкой, с моющим средством. У меня чайник стеклянный, поэтому моющее средство не впитывается.
- Максимально мелко дробите чай. Даже небольшие куски могут убить вкус.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вот зеленый Пуэр мне не очень нравится. Наверное, потому, что я не любитель зеленых чаев.
> Лежат два зеленых блина и пылятся... Один "копченый" бирманско-китайский, а второй простой зеленый. Не лежит душа к зеленому чаю!  Но иногда и они юзаются.


Кстати, зелёный (шэн) пуэр относится к зелёному чаю не более чем чёрный (шу) пуэр к чёрному (кит. красному) чаю.

----------

Anthony (01.10.2013), Алик (01.10.2013), Тао (02.10.2013)

----------


## Алик

Всякий чай найдет своего знатока, или так: любой чай найдет своего ценителя  - вот написал  и думаю, а зачем? Но стирать жаль, все-таки афоризм. :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (10.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сейчас пью Пуэр "Три пагоды". Это право божественно. Недорогой, но такой замечательный. Два-три раза в день выпиваю по чайнику (в чайнике 3-4 пиалы).


Рекомендую всё же попробовать пуэра от именитых заводов, таких как Мэнхай или Хайвань. Например вот недорогой:





> Некоторые, не сильно умные люди, сравнивают этот аромат с селедкой...


Пуэр низкого качества действительно может иметь довольно неприятный запах.. а люди решили, что он так и должен пахнуть, например рыбой.))

----------

Кайто Накамура (10.02.2016)

----------


## Anthony

> Рекомендую всё же попробовать пуэра от именитых заводов, таких как Мэнхай или Хайвань. Например вот недорогой:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Пуэр низкого качества действительно может иметь довольно неприятный запах.. а люди решили, что он так и должен пахнуть, например рыбой.))


Да не пахнет он рыбой.. даже сходства такого не наблюдал)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да не пахнет он рыбой.. даже сходства такого не наблюдал)


Значит у Вас хороший чай.  :Kiss:

----------

Фил (02.10.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> - Если подержать его подольше - получается природный землистый аромат. Настоящий аромат из детства, когда копаешь картошку у бабушки... чистое выкопанное поле, кучи ботвы, осень, костер, вечер, солнце на склоне... Все естественно, без подделок.
> Некоторые, не сильно умные люди, сравнивают этот аромат с селедкой... тот, кто поглупее - с женскими гениталиями. Дурачье! Безвкусное дурачье!


А для меня пуэр пахнет кожей. Похоже пахнут свежие кожанные ремни, например. Мне нравится))

----------


## Alex

Представляете — я с мая (то есть уже полгода) не пью чай. Пил пару раз в гостях, и всё. А вот так получилось само.

----------

Aion (02.10.2013), Бертран Рододендронов (02.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Представляете — я с мая (то есть уже полгода) не пью чай. Пил пару раз в гостях, и всё. А вот так получилось само.


Везет)) Как тебе это удалось?
Я, когда пришлось сесть на строгуюпристогую диету, поняла что от много могу отказаться, но только не от чая. Причем изыски не нужны, сам процесс почти как медитация.

----------

Фил (02.10.2013)

----------


## Alex

Да я сам не понимаю, оно само как-то отвалилось. Просто исчезла потребность в чае, я ничего для этого не делал.

----------

Neroli (02.10.2013), Бертран Рододендронов (02.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Да я сам не понимаю, оно само как-то отвалилось. Просто исчезла потребность в чае, я ничего для этого не делал.


А если не сильный секрет:
что Вы пьёте раз так?

----------

Neroli (02.10.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А если не сильный секрет:
> что Вы пьёте раз так?


О, Лесь, сняли языка, что называется )) Такой же вопрос.

----------

Ашвария (02.10.2013)

----------


## Alex

Пью просто воду из фильтра. Утром — маленькую чашечку кофе по-восточному, без сахара, со стаканом воды. На работе в течение дня — травяные "чаи" (в кавычках, потому что чая там как раз нет) из пакетиков.

----------

Ашвария (02.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Пью просто воду из фильтра. Утром — маленькую чашечку кофе по-восточному, без сахара, со стаканом воды. На работе в течение дня — травяные "чаи" (в кавычках, потому что чая там как раз нет) из пакетиков.


Все равно какие-то нагретые жидкости присутвуют в рационе))

----------


## Ашвария

> Пью просто воду из фильтра. Утром — маленькую чашечку кофе по-восточному, без сахара, со стаканом воды. На работе в течение дня — травяные "чаи" (в кавычках, потому что чая там как раз нет) из пакетиков.


Ааа, я поняла.  :Frown:  Тока наверно отфильтрованную воду. Потому шо какая она в фильтре я видела.
Так мы 2 дома с сыном только безопасный (всмысле в пакетиках который) чай и пьём. А нормальный - иногда под настроение. А на работе у меня кофейная кружка двестиграммовая, стандартная как на таких круглосуточно дежурных как я. А маааленькая чашечка хорошего кофе - тоже бывает, но по особенным случаям.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да я сам не понимаю, оно само как-то отвалилось. Просто исчезла потребность в чае, я ничего для этого не делал.


Теперь я знаю, на кого мне следует равняться  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (02.10.2013)

----------


## Эдельвейс

Из зеленых люблю маофэн

http://www.mlesna.ru/catalog/kitaysk...feng%29_13070/
В плане производителя есть сорта маофэна и получше, но уже значительно дороже. Но этот вполне неплох.


А на счет "Русской Чайной Компании", которую тут кто-то упоминал, хочу высказать свое фэ, как то купила у них довольно дорогой улун, при заварке которого вкус отсутствует полностью, просто кипяточек пьешь, даже если заваривать долго, вкуса почти нет.  :Facepalm:  Они нередко продают чаи которым сто лет в обед и которые уже потеряли все свойства. Жульё короче.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (02.10.2013), Айрат (04.10.2013)

----------


## Anthony

> А для меня пуэр пахнет кожей. Похоже пахнут свежие кожанные ремни, например. Мне нравится))


Воооо.... верная ассоциация

----------


## Anthony

> А на счет "Русской Чайной Компании", которую тут кто-то упоминал, хочу высказать свое фэ, как то купила у них довольно дорогой улун, при заварке которого вкус отсутствует полностью, просто кипяточек пьешь, даже если заваривать долго, вкуса почти нет.  Они нередко продают чаи которым сто лет в обед и которые уже потеряли все свойства. Жульё короче.


Ооо... "РЧК" - это вообще создание сотоны.
Купил как-то на пробу ихний дворцовый пуэр, рассыпной..... ббббуэээ. Стоит уже года два.
Недавно решил попробовать, интересно было, что с ним стало спустя время.
Мерзкий горький чай.

----------


## Эдельвейс

> Ооо... "РЧК" - это вообще создание сотоны.
> Купил как-то на пробу ихний дворцовый пуэр, рассыпной..... ббббуэээ. Стоит уже года два.
> Недавно решил попробовать, интересно было, что с ним стало спустя время.
> Мерзкий горький чай.


Нам с вами еще повезло. У меня одна знакомая купила их типа "Большой Красный Халат" и потом пару дней, извиняюсь, пугала унитаз.  :Big Grin:  Видимо у них не только с качеством беда, но и с условиями хранения.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Кто как хранит распакованные/нераспакованные блины пуэра?



> - Максимально мелко дробите чай. Даже небольшие куски могут убить вкус.


Первый раз про такое слышу. Обычно рекомендуют специальным ножичком отковыривать так, чтобы не повредить листья. Чтобы получалось так:

----------

Фил (02.10.2013)

----------


## Anthony

> Кто как хранит распакованные/нераспакованные блины пуэра?


Я храню в бумажке, в которую он завернут. В большой картонной коробке.




> Первый раз про такое слышу. Обычно рекомендуют специальным ножичком отковыривать так, чтобы не повредить листья. Чтобы получалось так:


А оно примерно так и получится. Дробить, я имею в виду - не кусками откалывать и бросать в заварник, а максимально измельчать куски.
С ножиком - отдельная история... толку в нем я для себя не нашел)) Если блин хорошо спрессован, то колющим ножом у меня его расколоть не всегда получается))
Приходится брать более острый, кухонный.


Кстати, по поводу второй картинки, у меня почему-то сомнения, что это пуэр.

----------


## Neroli

> Теперь я знаю, на кого мне следует равняться


А что плохого в чае?

----------


## Фил

> С ножиком - отдельная история... толку в нем я для себя не нашел)) Если блин хорошо спрессован, то колющим ножом у меня его расколоть не всегда получается))
> Приходится брать более острый, кухонный.


 Ножницами для курицы режу  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (02.10.2013)

----------


## Фил

> А что плохого в чае?


В чае все хорошо.
А вот если хочешь от чего то избавится, от какой нибудь вредной привычки.
То лучший способ - эта привычка сама пропадает и больше тебе не нужна.

----------

Neroli (02.10.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> В чае все хорошо.
> А вот если хочешь от чего то избавится, от какой нибудь вредной привычки.
> То лучший способ - эта привычка сама пропадает и больше тебе не нужна.


Все же чай не такая вредная привычка, как, скажем, курение. Я очень привязана к этому ритуалу, но бывало, что падаю в нестандартную среду и ничего, обхожусь без чая.

----------

Фил (02.10.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Все же чай не такая вредная привычка, как, скажем, курение. Я очень привязана к этому ритуалу, но бывало, что падаю в нестандартную среду и ничего, обхожусь без чая.


Да Alex, за что Вы так с чаем?
Надоел?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А что плохого в чае?


Ничего.

----------


## Anthony

Нужно срочно переставать есть всю еду, ибо она не только полезна, но и вредна  :Big Grin: 
Только фильтрованную воду.

----------


## Фил

> Нужно срочно переставать есть всю еду, ибо она не только полезна, но и вредна 
> Только фильтрованную воду.


В США на ритуале "посвящения в студенты", какой-то первокурсник выпил 5 л воды (бутылку) и умер.
С водой тоже поаккуратнее.

----------


## Буль

Ох, ну не знаю... По мне, так хорошие коста-риканские зёрна прожарки фулл-сити с тростниковым сахаром и лаймом -- лучше не бывает!

Как-то так...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Паня (10.10.2013), Сергей Ч (02.10.2013), Фил (02.10.2013)

----------


## Alex

Да нет, чай не надоел, просто внезапно исчезла потребность в нем.

----------

Фил (02.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2013)

----------


## Anthony

> В США на ритуале "посвящения в студенты", какой-то первокурсник выпил 5 л воды (бутылку) и умер.
> С водой тоже поаккуратнее.


"ну тупыые" (С)

----------

Фил (02.10.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Ох, ну не знаю... По мне, так хорошие коста-риканские зёрна прожарки фулл-сити с тростниковым сахаром и лаймом -- лучше не бывает!
> Как-то так...


 Не соглашусь!  :Smilie: 
Никакой самый расчудесный кофе не сможет заменить чай!
Хотя бы потому, что передозировки чая не бывает, а после третьего кофе уже как-то не по себе  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (02.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Не соглашусь! 
> Никакой самый расчудесный кофе не сможет заменить чай!
> Хотя бы потому, что передозировки чая не бывает, а после третьего кофе уже как-то не по себе


Ну дык с дуру-то можно и... шею свернуть!  :Wink:  Передоз чая ещё как бывает, надо только уметь заваривать...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (02.10.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Ну дык с дуру-то можно и... шею свернуть!  Передоз чая ещё как бывает, надо только уметь заваривать...


А вот это как раз, надо только НЕ-уметь заваривать!

----------

Буль (02.10.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

*Чай - не водка, много не выпьешь*
(коронный афоризм генерал-майора II-й Мировой Петра Александровича Дьяконова).
Пётр Александрович знал толк в чае. Запаривал по своей походной технологии. В брежневские времена технологию усовершенствовал применением специального термоса для чая, с новой натуральной пробкой в крышке, в котором его настаивал 25 минут. Вкуснее чаем угощали меня только непальцы.

----------

Фил (03.10.2013)

----------


## Алик

Года два целенаправленно покупал каждый раз, как заканчивалась пачка, новую коробку чая с другим названием и, якобы, другим производителем. Перепробовал от дешевых крупнолистовых до самых дорогих, какие были в местных магазинах. Все искал чай, аромат от которого при заваривании чувствовался бы не только когда засовываешь нос в чашку, но хотя бы на отдалении в пару метров. Кроме искусственно ароматизированных чаев,  ни один не справился с заданием :Smilie:  А из ароматизированных, которые в развес продаются, аромат за месяц улетучивается напрочь.   
Друзья расказывали, их на выживание в горы возили, и там чай заваривали со своих чайных кустов. Так аромат на весь дом стоял. И в Ливии то же самое было, хотя там чай из коробок. Почему же  у нас чай без запаха продается? Вроде, крепкий, горький, цвет красивый, а не пахнет.  :Frown:

----------

Ашвария (03.10.2013), Фил (03.10.2013)

----------


## Фил

> В брежневские времена технологию усовершенствовал применением специального термоса для чая, с новой натуральной пробкой в крышке, в котором его настаивал 25 минут. Вкуснее чаем угощали меня только непальцы.


Так нужно заваривать турецкий черный чай, который похоже у них не дозревает.
У них он фактически в бойлерах варится. 
Тогда он действительно получается вкусный.
Наверное привозили дешевый чай, и только так из него все выжать можно было.

Но если так заваривать черный индийский, кенийский или цейлонский - это будет натуральный чифирь, с которого только тошнить будет.
Про зеленый, белый - молчу. Это только чай испортить.






> Года два целенаправленно покупал каждый раз, как заканчивалась пачка, новую коробку чая с другим названием и, якобы, другим производителем. Перепробовал от дешевых крупнолистовых до самых дорогих, какие были в местных магазинах. Все искал чай, аромат от которого при заваривании чувствовался бы не только когда засовываешь нос в чашку, но хотя бы на отдалении в пару метров. Кроме искусственно ароматизированных чаев,  ни один не справился с заданием А из ароматизированных, которые в развес продаются, аромат за месяц улетучивается напрочь.   
> Друзья расказывали, их на выживание в горы возили, и там чай заваривали со своих чайных кустов. Так аромат на весь дом стоял. И в Ливии то же самое было, хотя там чай из коробок. Почему же  у нас чай без запаха продается? Вроде, крепкий, горький, цвет красивый, а не пахнет.


На пару метров - только "ароматизатор идентичный натуральному".
Никакие фрукты, натуральные эссенции на пару метров не пахнут.
Китайцы ценят тонкие ароматы зеленого чая, которые не то что на пару метров, а вообще не унюхаешь.
А если хотите черный чай с ароматом - положите туда чабрец, вот это будет на весь дом!
Черный чай - вообще то это не чай. Это база, основа - для добавок, для сладостей, плюшек, варенья  :Smilie:  Эксперементируйте.

Насчет дорогих чаев из магазинов - не повезло.
Я много покупал тоже разных, дорогих. Вытряхиваю дома на стол - а там палки, веники какие-то.
Завариваешь - и по вкусу веник.
Но покупают, потому что для нас чай - это коричневая, горячая, сладкая водичка.
Тут только пробовать, пробовать и пробовать.
Не сдавайтесь!  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (03.10.2013), Алик (03.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2013)

----------


## Фил

Чай по сортам различаются: пыль, ломаный, листовой: 3 сорт, 2 сорт, 1 сорт, экстра, букет

Пыль - это буквально чайная пыль из чаеразвесочных мастерских, которую пылесосом собирают и закатывают в пакетики.
Такую можно увидеть, если выпотрошить пакетик Lipton Yellow Label

Ломаный (broken) - это тоже отходы, ломаные листья. Но если это отходы хорошего чая, то ничего, можно и с помойки пообедать  :Smilie: 
Такие можно увидеть если распотрошить пирамидку чая Lipton, которые стоят дороже.
Вполне себе неплохой чай, если нет "ароматизаторов идентичных натуральному".
Если таковые есть - значит чай настолько мерзкий, что только химией его вытянуть можно.

Листовой.
То что продают в супермаркетах как "крупнолистовой чай" - листья действительно крупные, даже огромные!
Но они с нижней части куста, огромные заскорузлые листья, да еще и с палками.
Это еще хуже чем чайная пыль.
Это натуральный веник, который только на выброс.
Могут такие листья поломать и в пакетики напихать, типа ломаный. Фиг там! Веник это.

Практически вся полка дорогого супермаркета уставленная красивыми банками - это веник.
Там самое главное - красивая банка.
Очень интересно посмотреть реквизиты производителя.
Например чай, то ли Hilltop, то ли Hillway - ООО "Книго-импорт" (!). Ну да, баночки загляденье.
Newby из той же серии.

Пока что для себя открыл опытным путем, если нужно что-то купить в супермаркете, 
Пакетики:
Липтон в синтетических пирамидках, 
Greenfield (российская контора) - у них пакетики в фольге, не выдыхаются. Даже зеленый ничего.
Maitre de the (это тоже российская контора) - у них черные хорошие.
Естественно только те, которые без искусственных ароматизаторов.

Листовой: Ahmad - хороший из дешевых чаев. Российско-хохлятско-арабо-английская контора. По крайне мере арабско-английская ее часть не продавала чай, но возила мешки с чаем (Откуда у Вас навык игры на фортепиано? Мой папа был грузчиком роялей!  :Smilie:   )


Это про супермаркеты.
А развесной чай надо пробовать, смотреть, тут только опытным путем. Там раз от разу все по другому может быть и названия ничего не говорят.

Очень не нравится, например что в "Кофейной кантате" открывают огромную банку с  чаем и суют ее под нос.
Во первых - а если кто нибудь туда чихнет?
Во вторых - и что они хотят этим сказать? Какой у них крутой ароматизатор? 
Если бы они шепотку в пластиковый стаканчик бы бросили и заварили и дали бы попробовать.
Это было бы логично, а так - какое то дешевое баловство.

----------

Alex (03.10.2013), Pedma Kalzang (11.10.2013), SlavaR (04.10.2013), Алик (03.10.2013), Ашвария (03.10.2013), Богдан Б (03.10.2013), Буль (03.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если бы они шепотку в пластиковый стаканчик бы бросили и заварили и дали бы попробовать.
> Это было бы логично, а так - какое то дешевое баловство.


Да. В Китае всегда заваривают.

----------

Фил (03.10.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Подруга мне купила чай - изумительный! И не дорого. И крупнолистовой. Фирма Мономах. Чай Fruits. Называется *брызги шампанского* (почему такое название неизвестно). Там смесь зелёного с чёрным чаем. И ягоды-фрукты (земляника сушёная например). Ещё у них хороший чай-смесь *1001 ночь* - тоже непонятно зачем так называется. Дешевле чем на развес фирменный. Но, конечно, ничто по сравнению с тем который в фирменной металлической банке ДхармаПитаДжи привёз раз из Колкатты...

----------

Алик (03.10.2013), Фил (03.10.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Называется *брызги шампанского* (почему такое название неизвестно). Там смесь зелёного с чёрным чаем. И ягоды-фрукты (земляника сушёная например). Ещё у них хороший чай-смесь *1001 ночь* - тоже непонятно зачем так называется. Дешевле чем на развес фирменный. Но, конечно, ничто по сравнению с тем который в фирменной металлической банке ДхармаПитаДжи привёз раз из Колкатты...


Знаю я эти чаи.
Это на любителя. Там столько этих фруктов, что это не чай, а скорее такой горячий фруктовый напиток.
Мне наподобие этих нравится смесь "Дачный чай"  :Smilie: 
Там черный чай, мята и чабрец и смородина по моему.
Заваришь, и представляешь себя теплым летним вечером на веранде старой дачи 1935 года постройки  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (03.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2013)

----------


## Айрат

Соглашусь с прозвучавшим мнением о Русской чайной компании, у них не чай, а мусор какой-то, особенно то что продается под видом дорогих китайских чаев.
Адекватный пуэр можно через этот Интернет-магазин заказывать: http://yunnansourcing.com
Это не реклама, я к этому магазину имею отношение только как покупатель, регулярно там пуэры беру.  :Smilie: ))
Обычно беру пуэр от фабрик Haiwan и Menghai.

----------

Alex (04.10.2013), Фил (04.10.2013)

----------


## Mergen

Почему мусульмане пьют калмыцкий чай?

http://www.islamdag.ru/vse-ob-islame/11164

----------


## Сергей И.

Привет. Интересные статьи о чае Е. Лобусова http://www.moonreflection.ru/node/45
Сам беру в "Контате"- в основном "Силу Китая"- из типсов.. у него правда другое название  :Smilie:   сейчас брать смысла не имеет- остался один мусор.
Классная чашка из икеи-  http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/90209991/- ооочень тонкое стекло- и очень хорошая цена.
и еще очень хочу вот такую фишку:

----------

Алик (10.10.2013), Паня (10.10.2013), Фил (10.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> А для гурманов и тех кто использует процесс приготовления как практику, можно готовить так:
> В кухне - идеальная чистота, ум спокоен.
> Готовить только на огне (газе) - ни каких электро и индукционных плит и тефлоновых покрытий.
> В сотейник налить молоко и немного чистой воды, поставить на огонь (можно средний). В ступку (лучше каменную) положить зерна зеленого кардамона из 7штук, а также из 3 штук черного (если удастся достать), 2..3 горошины душистого перца, штук 5..7 шариков гвоздики (без палочек), семена звездчатого аниса - 7..9, можно еще нмного семян простого аниса. Затем все растереть, добавить, натертый на мелкой терке мускатный орех (половинки хватит) и мелкие опилки половинки палочки корицы. Все перемешать.
> 
> Когда молоко закипит, добавить с пол ногтя мизинца морской соли, коричневого сахара (по-вкусу), столовую ложку черного чая (я предпочитаю цейлонский).
> 
> С минутку поварить, добавить тертый (свежий) имбирь 2..3см3 и всыпать приготовленные специи. Поварить минут 5, выключить, дать постоять под крышкой тоже 5 минут.
> 
> ...


Почтенный Бао нервно курит в углу :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> А для гурманов и тех кто использует процесс приготовления как практику, можно готовить так:
> В кухне - идеальная чистота, ум спокоен.
> Готовить только на огне (газе) - ни каких электро и индукционных плит и тефлоновых покрытий.
> В сотейник налить молоко и немного чистой воды, поставить на огонь (можно средний). В ступку (лучше каменную) положить зерна зеленого кардамона из 7штук, а также из 3 штук черного (если удастся достать), 2..3 горошины душистого перца, штук 5..7 шариков гвоздики (без палочек), семена звездчатого аниса - 7..9, можно еще нмного семян простого аниса. Затем все растереть, добавить, натертый на мелкой терке мускатный орех (половинки хватит) и мелкие опилки половинки палочки корицы. Все перемешать.
> 
> Когда молоко закипит, добавить с пол ногтя мизинца морской соли, коричневого сахара (по-вкусу), столовую ложку черного чая (я предпочитаю цейлонский).
> 
> С минутку поварить, добавить тертый (свежий) имбирь 2..3см3 и всыпать приготовленные специи. Поварить минут 5, выключить, дать постоять под крышкой тоже 5 минут.
> 
> ...


У старого холостяка спрашивают: Почему вы себе дома ничего не готовите?
- Да потому, что каждый рецепт начинается с фразы: Возьмите чистую посуду...

----------

Паня (10.10.2013)

----------


## Alex

Мужское общежитие отличается от женского тем, что в женском посуду моют после еды, а в мужском — перед едой.

----------

Aion (11.10.2013), Lion Miller (11.10.2013), Аурум (11.10.2013), Ондрий (11.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей И.

> Мужское общежитие отличается от женского тем, что в женском посуду моют после еды, а в мужском — перед едой.


Неправду говорят! Я один когда остаюсь- всегда после еды мою- где то на четвертый день чистая заканчивается- я сразу и мою!  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (11.10.2013), Алик (11.10.2013), Паня (11.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

И всё-таки, наивысший из чаёв — это взбитый тибетский чай с маслом и молоком. Особенно когда масла не жалеют.

----------

Pema Sonam (23.10.2013), Нико (11.10.2013), Фил (11.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> И всё-таки, наивысший из чаёв — это взбитый тибетский чай с маслом и молоком. Особенно когда масла не жалеют.


А вы я смотрю любите хардкор :Smilie:

----------

Фил (11.10.2013)

----------


## Алик

Прочитал, что для чая очень важно качество  воды, у нас очень жесткая, даже после "Гейзера" с тремя  ступенями очистки и умягчителем. А про обратный  осмос вообще такую жуть пишут:
Системы обратного осмоса убирают из воды минералы. Вода на выходе деминерализирована (становится практически дистиллированной), и имеет кислую реакцию. Когда человек пьет такую воду, кальций и другие минералы вымываются из костей и зубов для того, чтобы сохранить кислотно-щелочное равновесие, и не дать человеку умереть. Нехватка фтора -- хрупкость зубной эмали. Недостаток магния -- головные боли, раздражительность, перепады артериального давления, сердцебиение, склонность к судорогам в икроножных мышцах. Нехватка кальция -- трещинки на зубной эмали, хрупкость зубов, слоение и мягкость ногтей, снижение плотности костей (остеопороз). Вода после обратного осмоса - безвкусна и вредна для здоровья. Вода получается с низким уровнем pH. Это означает, что вода закисленная - такая вода может быть одной из причин образования раковых клеток. То есть обратный осмос выдает "кислую" воду. На вкус это еле заметно, и только если есть с чем сравнить. Причина - растворенный углекислый газ, который проходит через мембрану без задержки. А ионы (HCO3-), которые в водопроводной воде корректируют pH, мембрана отбрасывает в дренаж. Снижение рН в организме приводит к снижению иммунитета и появлению более чем 200 заболеваний, включая онкологию, дальнозоркость и катаракту, хондрозы и артрозы, остеопороз, инфаркт миокарда, гипертония, нарушения работы печени и почек, сахарный диабет, атеросклероз, выпадение волос. При повышении кислотности быстро размножаются вирусы, бактерии, грибы, возникают заболевания сосудов, сердца, суставов, крови. Хроническое закисление также может вызывать гипофункцию щитовидной железы, головные боли, тревожность, бессонницу, низкое артериальное давление, отеки, кислая реакция слюны разрушает зубы. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4d29yKxUug
Наверное, придется чай на молоке заваривать, так и молоко не пойми какое  :Smilie:  Что делать?

----------

Фил (11.10.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Наверное, придется чай на молоке заваривать, так и молоко не пойми какое  Что делать?


Я бутылочную воду использую.
И накипи в чайнике нет, и чай вроде вкусный.
Очень жесткая вода в Риге. Тогда бутылочной не было и я был удивлен, каким же гадким получается обычный черный чай!

Кстати, фирма Липтон поднялась в прошлые века за счет того, что обнаружила, что если скрестить мерзкую воду (которая была в Англии, причем в каждом районе мерзкая по своему) с определенным мерзко-помоечным сортом дешевого чая, то с молоком, сахаром и плюшками уже вроде бы и ничего.
Так в Англии и стали пить чай с молоком, вареньем и плюшками.
И Липтону хорошо, купил дешево,продал дорого.

----------

Алик (11.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.10.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Прочитал, что для чая очень важно качество  воды, у нас очень жесткая, даже после "Гейзера" с тремя  ступенями очистки и умягчителем. А про обратный  осмос вообще такую жуть пишут:
> Системы обратного осмоса убирают из воды минералы. Вода на выходе деминерализирована (становится практически дистиллированной), и имеет кислую реакцию. Когда человек пьет такую воду, кальций и другие минералы вымываются из костей и зубов для того, чтобы сохранить кислотно-щелочное равновесие, и не дать человеку умереть. Нехватка фтора -- хрупкость зубной эмали. Недостаток магния -- головные боли, раздражительность, перепады артериального давления, сердцебиение, склонность к судорогам в икроножных мышцах. Нехватка кальция -- трещинки на зубной эмали, хрупкость зубов, слоение и мягкость ногтей, снижение плотности костей (остеопороз). Вода после обратного осмоса - безвкусна и вредна для здоровья. Вода получается с низким уровнем pH. Это означает, что вода закисленная - такая вода может быть одной из причин образования раковых клеток. То есть обратный осмос выдает "кислую" воду. На вкус это еле заметно, и только если есть с чем сравнить. Причина - растворенный углекислый газ, который проходит через мембрану без задержки. А ионы (HCO3-), которые в водопроводной воде корректируют pH, мембрана отбрасывает в дренаж. Снижение рН в организме приводит к снижению иммунитета и появлению более чем 200 заболеваний, включая онкологию, дальнозоркость и катаракту, хондрозы и артрозы, остеопороз, инфаркт миокарда, гипертония, нарушения работы печени и почек, сахарный диабет, атеросклероз, выпадение волос. При повышении кислотности быстро размножаются вирусы, бактерии, грибы, возникают заболевания сосудов, сердца, суставов, крови. Хроническое закисление также может вызывать гипофункцию щитовидной железы, головные боли, тревожность, бессонницу, низкое артериальное давление, отеки, кислая реакция слюны разрушает зубы. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4d29yKxUug
> Наверное, придется чай на молоке заваривать, так и молоко не пойми какое  Что делать?


В школе уроки химии не прогуливать, или глупостей не читать.




> кальций и другие минералы вымываются из костей и зубов для того, чтобы сохранить кислотно-щелочное равновесие, и не дать человеку умереть


Ну, конечно, как сейчас помню: на гобелене "Пастушка" сидят кальций и-другие-имярек-минералы, и судят-рядят, как бы сохранить кислотно-щелочное равновесие, чтобы не дать человеку умереть? Уж так они о жизни человека беспокоились, особенно кальций волновался!

_Покуда есть на свете дураки, мы прославлять судьбу свою должны!_  :Kiss:

----------


## Алик

> В школе уроки химии не прогуливать, или глупостей не читать.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну, конечно, как сейчас помню: на гобелене "Пастушка" сидят кальций и-другие-имярек-минералы, и судят-рядят, как бы сохранить кислотно-щелочное равновесие, чтобы не дать человеку умереть? Уж так они о жизни человека беспокоились, особенно кальций волновался!
> 
> _Покуда есть на свете дураки, мы прославлять судьбу свою должны!_


Вы правы : категоричность в мнениях - основной признак дурака.

----------

Буль (12.10.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Ну, конечно, как сейчас помню: на гобелене "Пастушка" сидят кальций и-другие-имярек-минералы, и судят-рядят, как бы сохранить кислотно-щелочное равновесие, чтобы не дать человеку умереть? Уж так они о жизни человека беспокоились, особенно кальций волновался!


. . . Собрание элементов в полном составе судили Углерод. Засудили пожизненно . . .
[автор сего: Килгор Траут. Прочитать можно у Курта Воннегутта, *Времятрясение*].

----------


## Алексей И.

Давно пью травяные чаи, отвары с добавлением сухо- или фруктов смотря по сезону.Вот и сегодня нарезал пластинкой пол- яблока-дички,добавил  столовую ложку отвара лапчатки,корочки лимонной для аромата, залил кипятком - получился утренний бодрящий )

----------


## Алик

> Давно пью травяные чаи, отвары с добавлением сухо- или фруктов смотря по сезону.Вот и сегодня нарезал пластинкой пол- яблока-дички,добавил  столовую ложку отвара лапчатки,корочки лимонной для аромата, залил кипятком - получился утренний бодрящий )


Так это не чай, а компот получился  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (24.10.2013), SlavaR (24.10.2013), Кунсанг (25.10.2013), Фил (24.10.2013)

----------


## Алексей И.

Можно и так назвать. Хотя Вы наверно не знали что иногда в травяные чаи добавляют немножко фруктов- вместо сахара?

----------

Фил (25.10.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Можно и так назвать. Хотя Вы наверно не знали что иногда в травяные чаи добавляют немножко фруктов- вместо сахара?


Все таки чай - это который с чайного куста.
"Травяной чай" звучит оксюмороном, как "соевое мясо".
Что нисколько, тем не менее, не умаляет его пользы и вкуса  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (25.10.2013), Алексей И. (25.10.2013)

----------


## Алексей И.

Назовите как хотите .Общепринятые выражения иногда теряют смысл перед пытливым умом .А вообще, Вы в некотором роде правы,он не совсем "травяной",так как в отвар лапчатки входит подземная часть растения.

----------

Фил (25.10.2013)

----------


## Anthony

> Назовите как хотите .Общепринятые выражения иногда теряют смысл перед пытливым умом .А вообще, Вы в некотором роде правы,он не совсем "травяной",так как в отвар лапчатки входит подземная часть растения.


Лапчатка 


Чай

----------


## Алексей И.

> Лапчатка 
> 
> 
> Чай


На здоровье, Anthony!

----------


## Бертран Рододендронов

Подскажите, какие травяные чаи покупаете? Что бы можно было каждый день пить. Черный и зеленый, все таки содержат кофеин который является стимулятором. Как писали в начале темы, некоторые монахи приравнивают употребления чая к употреблению вина.  Сейчас делаю сбор из ромашки, пижмы, шиповника, + добавляю имбирь.

----------


## Фил

> Подскажите, какие травяные чаи покупаете? Что бы можно было каждый день пить.


Можно покупать любые пакетированные чаи в супермаркете, главное, чтобы в составе не было чая и ароматизаторов идентичных натуральным.
Они все вполне приличные.
У Milford много травяных, у Ahmad, Akbar - мята (чисто мята сушеная).
Можно покупать пакетированные травы в аптеке.
Вобщем, в зависимости от того, что ближе, супермаркет или аптека  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (02.12.2013), Бертран Рододендронов (02.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Волков

> Что бы можно было каждый день пить.


Имбирный чай зимой отлично идёт, крутым кипятком заваривается мелкая стружка или вообще тёртый имбирь, добавляю корицу\кардамон\гарам масала, много лимона, настаиваю долго и пью.
Туда также вписывается девясил, как аюрведическое средство для лёгких, но вкус очень уж получается землянистый, тяжёлый. У меня частые бронхиты и я, чтобы не пить антибиотики, первую неделю пытаюсь лечиться именно так (не забывая про амброксол, впрочем).

А пижму зачем добавляете? Она, мне кажется, не для постоянного употребления.

----------


## Бертран Рододендронов

> А пижму зачем добавляете? Она, мне кажется, не для постоянного употребления.


У меня гастрит и с желчным не все очень хорошо. Вы правильно заметили если проблем с желудком нет, то не стоит ее постоянно употреблять.

----------


## Марина В

> Имбирный чай зимой отлично идёт, крутым кипятком заваривается мелкая стружка или вообще тёртый имбирь, добавляю корицу\кардамон\гарам масала, много лимона, настаиваю долго и пью.
> Туда также вписывается девясил, как аюрведическое средство для лёгких, но вкус очень уж получается землянистый, тяжёлый. У меня частые бронхиты и я, чтобы не пить антибиотики, первую неделю пытаюсь лечиться именно так (не забывая про амброксол, впрочем).


Сергей, попробуйте найти нормального терапевта и он Вам скажет, что муколитики вообще и амброксол в частности следует принимать в период ремиссии, а не в начале заболевания... Могут назначать *совместимые* муколитики с антибиотиками, если бронхоспазмов (или чего похуже) нет, в любом случае эти препараты должны идти в комплексе, т.к. никакого противовоспалительного действия муколитики не имеют. Спросите/почитайте о небулайзерах и деринате, если говорить о начале заболевания, а ещё лучше -- о профилактике. Есть хороший шанс увидеть-таки небо в алмазах. : )

Насчёт девясила ничего не могу сказать, не применяю, а вот лимон долго в кипятке держать, на мой взгляд, означает проявлять неуважение : ) к этому замечательному плоду.

Эх, нравилась мне Ваша аватарка... : )

----------

Сергей Волков (03.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Федоров

А может подскажете хороший недорогой чай. Мне в прошлом году привезли из Египта самый обычный желтый липтон в пакетиках - какой же он был восхитительный! С тех пор не могу найти у нас в продаже нечто похожее. Тот же желтый липтон и все остальные, что стоят на полках наших магазинов: от майского и до ахмада, пиквика и дилма - такое чувство, что просто заварили в чашке окурков  :Smilie:  Вероятно они в Египте делают из собственного сырья, просто по лицензии и под этим брендом. А у нас делают из своего сырья, может быть даже какого-нибудь краснодарского чая. Вот потому он и кажется таким невкусным. А может я просто многого хочу от чая?  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (03.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Федоров

> Имбирный чай зимой отлично идёт, крутым кипятком заваривается мелкая стружка или вообще тёртый имбирь, добавляю корицу\кардамон\гарам масала, много лимона, настаиваю долго и пью.
> Туда также вписывается девясил, как аюрведическое средство для лёгких, но вкус очень уж получается землянистый, тяжёлый. У меня частые бронхиты и я, чтобы не пить антибиотики, первую неделю пытаюсь лечиться именно так (не забывая про амброксол, впрочем).
> 
> А пижму зачем добавляете? Она, мне кажется, не для постоянного употребления.


Я завариваю имбирь так: кусок свежего корня (ответвление) длиной около 4-5 см чищу, тру на крупной терке, и завариваю в 0.5 кружке накрытой фольгой около 30-40 минут. Потом добавляю лимон и мед, побольше, около 1 столовой ложки мёда и лимон пару кусочков отжимаю. Очень острый вкус все равно получается у напитка, но ничего, успокаивает и согревает.

----------

Нико (03.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Волков

> Сергей, попробуйте найти нормального терапевта и он Вам скажет, что муколитики вообще и амброксол в частности следует принимать в период ремиссии, а не в начале заболевания... Могут назначать *совместимые* муколитики с антибиотиками, если бронхоспазмов (или чего похуже) нет, в любом случае эти препараты должны идти в комплексе, т.к. никакого противовоспалительного действия муколитики не имеют. Спросите/почитайте о небулайзерах и деринате, если говорить о начале заболевания, а ещё лучше -- о профилактике. Есть хороший шанс увидеть-таки небо в алмазах.


По-моему, в руководстве к применению амброксола указано его противовоспалительное действие. Я не врач и о возможном бронхоспазме ничего не знал, с 14 лет пару раз в год точно применяю амоксициллин+амброксол или азитромицин+амброксол. Считаете, надо перестать, и только чаем и лечиться, пока есть возможность не употреблять антибиотики? Конечно, я подвержен эффекту плацебо, как и всякий человек, но, объективно (объективно ли?), мне гораздо лучше отхаркивается вместе с муколитиками, чем без них. Ещё здорово помогал бронхолитин, так ведь занесли в рецептурные. Помогает, кстати, ещё километр в бассейне, после него лёгкие на ура всякую дрянь выплёвывают.
А на аватарке был Джордж Харрисон, индуист, к слову.

----------


## Марина В

> По-моему, в руководстве к применению амброксола указано его противовоспалительное действие.


За руководство к применению отвечать не буду, тем более, не мной составленное. : ) Тот кто заявляет у препарата противовоспалительные свойства, обязан это подтвердить, иначе это как на заборе написанное... 




> Я не врач и о возможном бронхоспазме ничего не знал, с 14 лет пару раз в год точно применяю амоксициллин+амброксол или азитромицин+амброксол. Считаете, надо перестать, и только чаем и лечиться, пока есть возможность не употреблять антибиотики?


Считаю, что надо чётко выполнять инструкции лечащего врача, при условии его компетентности, конечно...




> Конечно, я подвержен эффекту плацебо, как и всякий человек, но, объективно (объективно ли?), мне гораздо лучше отхаркивается вместе с муколитиками, чем без них.


Сергей, муколитики в принципе действуют определённым образом: изменяют вязкость бронхиального секрета, увеличивают слизеобразование и улучшают его биохимию, стимулируют активность ресничек мерцательного эпителия, et cetera. Так что вполне объективно, что легче отхаркивается Вам с муколитиками. : ) Непосредственно же на воспалительную реакцию действуют антибиотики, каковые Вы и принимаете в комплексе с амброксолом, надеюсь, по схеме лечащего врача и под его наблюдением. Если есть густая и вязкая мокрота, то такое сочетание (муколитик + антибиотик) и показано.

Сама антибиотиками по возможности не увлекаюсь, до семи лет я их килограмм, поди, съела... : ) Потому предпочитаю иммуномодуляторы и травы -- с осторожностью. За деринат -- отвечаю : ), а вот травы никому никогда с уверенностью предложить не смогу. Ещё: если понадобится, безо всяких колебаний хоть какой термоядерный антибиотик употреблю и это -- правильно! : )




> Помогает, кстати, ещё километр в бассейне, после него лёгкие на ура всякую дрянь выплёвывают.


Насчёт километра в бассейне в начале бронхита (?) даже не знаю что написать... Вы ведь с бронхитом в бассейн не ходите, надеюсь?




> А на аватарке был Джордж Харрисон, индуист, к слову.


: )
А ещё я Довлатовым зачитывалась, да. : )

----------

Сергей Волков (03.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Волков

Ну ведь амброксол не фуфломицин какой типа арбидола, детища страны, где доказательная медицина, как мне со стороны видно, находится где-то на периферии медицинского знания. Остаётся надеяться на совесть зарубежных производителей лекарства, пишущих всё то же самое.
А лечащего врача я и не вижу. Всё равно знаю, что он скажет: антибиотик+муколитик. Поэтому разве только вот ходил справляться однажды по поводу терапии бронхита, который начался на курсе ципрофлоксацина (!), хоть это и другая история....
Мне приятно, что Вы так заботитесь  :Smilie:  Нет, не в начале, конечно, так-то я себя берегу, хоть и комплайенса никакого не проявляю.

----------


## Марина В

Не, надеяться только на себя надо. : ) На совесть производителей чего бы то ни было -- не уверена.

Арбидол не принимала, ничего не могу сказать, но в интерфероны верю. : )

Ципрофлоксацин Вы сами себе прописали? Из Вашего сообщения можно сделать такой вывод.

Приглаживаю дыбом стоящие волосы и рассуждаю так: если кто относится серьёзно к здоровью/жизни, но не хочет искать знающего врача, пусть вникает в тему самостоятельно и серьёзно, тщательно учится, меняет профессию. Однако, все специализации изучить невозможно? Значит, надо искать специалиста, которому можно доверять? Вы вот знаете что лечащий врач скажет: антибиотик+муколитик, а какой конкретно антибиотик с каким муколитиком, какая схема лечения, кто и как будет оценивать динамику? Частые бронхиты ведь совсем не шутка и очень чреваты, когда серьёзно не воспринимаются. Да, с медициной, как с прочими областями... всего, у нас очень плохо. Но самолечением заниматься разве правильно?

----------

Алик (03.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> А может подскажете хороший недорогой чай. Мне в прошлом году привезли из Египта самый обычный желтый липтон в пакетиках - какой же он был восхитительный! С тех пор не могу найти у нас в продаже нечто похожее. Тот же желтый липтон и все остальные, что стоят на полках наших магазинов: от майского и до ахмада, пиквика и дилма - такое чувство, что просто заварили в чашке окурков  Вероятно они в Египте делают из собственного сырья, просто по лицензии и под этим брендом. А у нас делают из своего сырья, может быть даже какого-нибудь краснодарского чая. Вот потому он и кажется таким невкусным. А может я просто многого хочу от чая?


 Вряд ли это Краснодарский. В Краснодаре осталась (по моему) одна только фабрика "Дагомысчай" и чай там не дешевый. Липтон скорее всего в Египте из какого-то африканского чая делают, кенийского, наверное.
Странно, что "все" чаи плохие. И ахмад, и дилма нормальные индийские и цейлонские черные чаи.
Как вы его завариваете?
И какой водой?
Вода должна быть мягкая (не из под крана, по крайне мере в Москве) и ее не надо кипятить.
Ее надо подогреть до 90 градусов. 
Это чайник греется, потом он начинает "петь", потом "петь" перестает - вот и надо выключать!
Потому что потом он начнет кипеть огромными пузырями - это все.
Вода перекипела, и чай будет невкусным.

----------

Алик (03.12.2013), Кузьмич (04.12.2013), Сергей Федоров (03.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А может подскажете хороший недорогой чай. Мне в прошлом году привезли из Египта самый обычный желтый липтон в пакетиках - какой же он был восхитительный! С тех пор не могу найти у нас в продаже нечто похожее. Тот же желтый липтон и все остальные, что стоят на полках наших магазинов: от майского и до ахмада, пиквика и дилма - такое чувство, что просто заварили в чашке окурков  Вероятно они в Египте делают из собственного сырья, просто по лицензии и под этим брендом. А у нас делают из своего сырья, может быть даже какого-нибудь краснодарского чая. Вот потому он и кажется таким невкусным. А может я просто многого хочу от чая?


Как ни странно, все из России в Индию ("страну чая") почему-то Липтон везут. )))) А чайного разнообразия тут вообще нет, всего две фирмы в пакетиках продаются. Ну и импортные дорогие чаи, типа Твайнингса.  :Facepalm:

----------

Сергей Федоров (03.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Как ни странно, все из России в Индию ("страну чая") почему-то Липтон везут. )))) А чайного разнообразия тут вообще нет, всего две фирмы в пакетиках продаются. Ну и импортные дорогие чаи, типа Твайнингса.


Индия - не "чаепьющая" страна.
Весь чай был для метрополии (Англии)

----------


## Фил

> Вот потому он и кажется таким невкусным. А может я просто многого хочу от чая?


Кстати, если у Вас электрочайник, то у них очень часто глючит датчик выключения, и он закипает крупными пузырями и кипит ими еше секунд 30-40 и только потом отключается.
Вот от этого чай делается мерзким.
Надо вручную раньше выключать.

----------

Alex (03.12.2013), Кузьмич (04.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

Мой друг, большой любитель и знаток чая, рассказывал про чудо-электрочайник, который можно установить на нужную температуру выключения. Сам не видел, врать не стану.

----------

Кузьмич (04.12.2013), Фил (03.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мой друг, большой любитель и знаток чая, рассказывал про чудо-электрочайник, который можно установить на нужную температуру выключения. Сам не видел, врать не стану.


Это вовсе даже не чудо, а обыденная реальность - видел и не раз. Слава прогрессу, который позволяет забить на отслеживание размеров пузырьков чая ("а вот когда они станут с глаз краба - тогда используй силу, снимая котёл с огня") для определения температуры.

----------

Alex (03.12.2013), Lion Miller (05.12.2013), Алик (03.12.2013), Фил (03.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Индия - не "чаепьющая" страна.
> Весь чай был для метрополии (Англии)


Сейчас успешно стала "чаепьющей").

----------


## Фил

> Мой друг, большой любитель и знаток чая, рассказывал про чудо-электрочайник, который можно установить на нужную температуру выключения. Сам не видел, врать не стану.


Я видел этот чайник, и за 15 000 руб я сам по слуху эффективно любой чайник на нужной температуре выключу  :Smilie: 
Вобщем, жаба ква-ква  :Smilie: 

Если со слухом плохо, можно купить промышленный градусник. Он около 400 руб стоит

----------

Alex (03.12.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я видел этот чайник, и за 15 000 руб я сам по слуху эффективно любой чайник на нужной температуре выключу 
> Вобщем, жаба ква-ква


15000? Ну это какой-то хай-энд, в основном всё в десятки раз дешевле)

----------

Алик (03.12.2013), Фил (03.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> 15000? Ну это какой-то хай-энд, в основном всё в десятки раз дешевле)


Вот до чего техника дошла!
Круто!
За 15000 был Bork с сеткой для заварки, которая сама вверх-вниз ездит.
Тогда такой чайник с терморегулятором это самое то что надо!
(для контроля можно градусник прикупить  :Smilie:  )

Но все равно, чайник у меня уже есть, не выкидывать же  :Smilie: 
Жаба то душит  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Федоров

> Вряд ли это Краснодарский. В Краснодаре осталась (по моему) одна только фабрика "Дагомысчай" и чай там не дешевый. Липтон скорее всего в Египте из какого-то африканского чая делают, кенийского, наверное.
> Странно, что "все" чаи плохие. И ахмад, и дилма нормальные индийские и цейлонские черные чаи.
> Как вы его завариваете?
> И какой водой?
> Вода должна быть мягкая (не из под крана, по крайне мере в Москве) и ее не надо кипятить.
> Ее надо подогреть до 90 градусов. 
> Это чайник греется, потом он начинает "петь", потом "петь" перестает - вот и надо выключать!
> Потому что потом он начнет кипеть огромными пузырями - это все.
> Вода перекипела, и чай будет невкусным.


Я его завариваю дома просто из чайника и из водопроводной воды, да, все кипит большими пузырями и чайник при этом трясется секунд 5-8. На работе завариваю из кулера. На даче завариваю из артезианской воды (она достаточно известковая, как кажется), просто из крана, из чайника. Но не вижу разницы.  :Smilie:  И там, и там, и там - всюду он невкусный. Может просто потому что я в последний год ем много острого, у меня пропал вкус? Но чай действительно отвратительный, любой. Как будто с привкусом табака кажется. Ну дорогой я конечно не покупаю, а вот из пакетиков - перепробовал весь.

----------

Алик (03.12.2013), Фил (04.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

Я его завариваю дома просто из чайника и из водопроводной воды, да, все кипит большими пузырями и чайник 


> при этом трясется секунд 5-8. На работе завариваю из кулера. На даче завариваю из артезианской воды (она достаточно известковая, как кажется), просто из крана, из чайника. Но не вижу разницы.  И там, и там, и там - всюду он невкусный. Может просто потому что я в последний год ем много острого, у меня пропал вкус? Но чай действительно отвратительный, любой. Как будто с привкусом табака кажется. Ну дорогой я конечно не покупаю, а вот из пакетиков - перепробовал весь.


А вы купите не из пакетиков тогда. Да, будет дороже, но вкуснее.

----------


## Фил

> Я его завариваю дома просто из чайника и из водопроводной воды, да, все кипит большими пузырями и чайник при этом трясется секунд 5-8. На работе завариваю из кулера. На даче завариваю из артезианской воды (она достаточно известковая, как кажется), просто из крана, из чайника. Но не вижу разницы.  И там, и там, и там - всюду он невкусный. Может просто потому что я в последний год ем много острого, у меня пропал вкус? Но чай действительно отвратительный, любой. Как будто с привкусом табака кажется. Ну дорогой я конечно не покупаю, а вот из пакетиков - перепробовал весь.


 Ну вот!
Помимо чая, вода очень важна!
Попробуйте какую нибудь бутылку воды купить и заварить не перегревая воду.
Аналогичный эффект был в Риге, где очень жесткая вода.
Если наливать из под крана, даже макароны есть нельзя  :Smilie: , не то что чай.
Хотя местные - привыкли  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Федоров (05.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Федоров

> Ну вот!
> Помимо чая, вода очень важна!
> Попробуйте какую нибудь бутылку воды купить и заварить не перегревая воду.
> Аналогичный эффект был в Риге, где очень жесткая вода.
> Если наливать из под крана, даже макароны есть нельзя , не то что чай.
> Хотя местные - привыкли


Ну вот из кулера вода же вроде неплохого качества и не перегретая. Тоже вкус не очень. А может пакетик ухудшать вкус благодаря размоканию и растворению бумаги?

----------

Фил (05.12.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну вот из кулера вода же вроде неплохого качества и не перегретая. Тоже вкус не очень. А может пакетик ухудшать вкус благодаря размоканию и растворению бумаги?


Это смотря из какого кулера) Однажды я шёл по Краснопресненской набережной в сторону "Москва-Сити" и узрел, как к пожарной колонке подъезжает газель, из неё высаживаются несколько человек южного вида и начиают наполнять из пожарной колонки водой пустые бутылки для диспенсеров-кулеров. Может, конечно, это они просто воду в кулерных канистрах хранили для удобства, а может - причина другая) 

Лучше фильтровать и смягчать)

----------

Pema Sonam (05.12.2013), Алик (05.12.2013), Фил (05.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ну вот из кулера вода же вроде неплохого качества и не перегретая. Тоже вкус не очень.


Из кулера вода идет где то 75-80 градусов.
Для черного чая мало. Это только для некоторых зеленых чаев.
И мне кажется, что поскольку она там все время в нагретом состоянии она хуже становится.
У некоторых дома есть поттер, я не люблю из него чай заваривать.
Лучше взять конкретно холодной воды из кулера и в чайнике подогреть и заварить причем сразу на 1 раз.
И это не только моя придурь, многие знакомые такого же мнения.




> А может пакетик ухудшать вкус благодаря размоканию и растворению бумаги?


Нет, черный чай забивает все.
Да Вы попробуйте, заварите пустой пакетик. 
Никакого привкуса не будет.
А пирамидки у Липтона вообще синтетические.

----------

Алик (05.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

про лотосовые чаи
http://himalayanglacier.ru/news/lotus-chai/

----------

Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> про лотосовые чаи
> http://himalayanglacier.ru/news/lotus-chai/


Так они, вроде, все в Красной книге. У кого поднимется рука из них чай делать?

----------

Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

лотосы бывают разных видов.
в любом китайском супермаркете есть этот чай.
китайцы его искуственно выращивают, а не рвут в заповедниках
думаю и в россии при желании можно выращивать

----------


## Фил

> лотосы бывают разных видов.
> в любом китайском супермаркете есть этот чай.


Надо будет заказать, попробовать!

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

приятный горьковатый вкус

----------

Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

Стихотворение поэта Ху Туна, ставшим хрестоматийным в современных китайских изданиях о чае, посвященному семи состояниям-ощущениям во время пития семи пиал чая: 

Увлажнила губы первая пиала, 
В горле так, как в первый дождь весной. 

Вторая – 
Тает чувство одиночества и грусти. 

Третья – кишечник оросила: 
Уплывают мысли о безысходном бытии; 
Читанные вспоминаются трактаты старины. 

После четвертой – пот росой на лбу, 
Отвлекаюсь от забот семьи, Управы. 

Пятая… в костях легко и жилах – 
Неужели телом молодею? 

Медленно шестую пригублю – 
Просыпается душа. 

Седьмая… полет в груди, 
Руки вспоминают движения «облаками», 
Что в юные годы так часто повторял.

----------

Алекс Андр (19.02.2014), Кайто Накамура (10.02.2016), Кузьмич (25.03.2015), Сергей Ч (19.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> про лотосовые чаи
> http://himalayanglacier.ru/news/lotus-chai/


слышал, что лотос в некоторых традициях считается священным и поэтому его рвать, как корову в Индии есть. но лотосовый чай готовят, правда несколько другим способом. вечером, до того как цветок лотоса закрылся, в него аккуратно с молитвой вкладывают то, что утром будут заваривать, - зеленый чай. за ночь этот чай набирает от лотоса запах, энергию, и очищается от всего негативного. когда утром цветок раскроется, с благодарностью забирают чай и дальше по рецепту :Smilie:

----------

Алик (20.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> слышал, что лотос в некоторых традициях считается священным и поэтому его рвать, как корову в Индии есть. но лотосовый чай готовят, правда несколько другим способом. вечером, до того как цветок лотоса закрылся, в него аккуратно с молитвой вкладывают то, что утром будут заваривать, - зеленый чай. за ночь этот чай набирает от лотоса запах, энергию, и очищается от всего негативного. когда утром цветок раскроется, с благодарностью забирают чай и дальше по рецепту




Странный сорт, если это и правда лотос, а не кувшинка.



> На ночь лотос закрывается *и уходит под воду*


http://www.ka-gold-jewelry.com/russi...tus-flower.php

Вообще-то срез цветка лотоса никакого вреда растению не приносит, тем более собирание лепестков на рассвете. В Индии принято украшать дорожку для высокого Гуру лепестками лотоса. Цветки лотоса также используют Монахи для подношения скульптурному изображению Будды.

----------

Алекс Андр (23.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Странный сорт, если это и правда лотос, а не кувшинка.


деталей не знаю, точнее не помню, - это было лет 20 назад. рассказывал 100процентный носитель традиции - вьетнамец, Учитель стиля Золотой Лотос школы Цветов Во-вьетнам, Фам Зуи Зуи. в этой традиции особое отношение к лотосу

----------


## Алекс Андр

поискал в нэте, - далеко не везде есть упоминание, что цветы на ночь уходят под воду. в описаниях, претендующих на какую-то научность таких упоминаний нет. возможно это касается некоторых видов

----------


## Эфрон

Скажите, а может быть чай Лапсанг Сушонг поддельный? Я тут впервые купил на развес в чайной лавке, все как нужно - вкус и запах дегтя. Только что-то мне от него не очень хорошо. Может делают поддельный, дешевый чай с ароматизатором дыма, вроде того, как делают всякие копчености с таким ароматизатором. Или я просто не проникся?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (25.03.2015)

----------


## Эдельвейс

> может быть чай поддельный? на развес в чайной лавке


по-моему ответ очевиден, любого сорта может быть поддельным, просроченным, хранящимся с нарушениями (загрязненный, заплесневевший и пр.). особенно если это лавка "Русской чайной компании". )) но "не очень хорошо" может быть и от вполне нормального, но просто непривычного или не подходящего вам чая. что значит "не очень хорошо"? какое то физическое недомогание от него?

----------

Эфрон (25.03.2015)

----------


## Айрат

> Скажите, а может быть чай Лапсанг Сушонг поддельный? Я тут впервые купил на развес в чайной лавке, все как нужно - вкус и запах дегтя. Только что-то мне от него не очень хорошо. Может делают поддельный, дешевый чай с ароматизатором дыма, вроде того, как делают всякие копчености с таким ароматизатором. Или я просто не проникся?


У Лапсан Су Шонга как раз такой копченый вкус и запах. Мне он показался похожим на смазку для лыж ))) 
Но он хорошо простуженное горло и нос в норму приводит. А по поводу аутентичности чая, тут уже на совести поставщика.

----------

Эфрон (25.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

Лапсанг надо вообще в гомеопатических дозах заваривать. 1 листик на чашку.
Иначе последствия непредсказуемые! (я чуть не блеванул  :Smilie:  )

----------

Нико (25.03.2015), Эфрон (25.03.2015)

----------


## Эдельвейс

у меня один знакомый полный профан в сортах чая получил в подарок от китайских партнеров какой то дико дорогой пуэр и не долго думая начал его хлестать целый день как обычный липтон. на следующий день возмущался, типа "что они мне подсунули??? я всю ночь чуть ли не по потолку бегал, так колбасило, что вообще не спал".  :Big Grin:  так что да, свойства и способ заваривания тоже надо бы знать. но вообще лапсанг по правилам заваривают довольно крепким, чайную ложку на маленький чайник и настаивать 5-7 минут. вам наверно просто не подошел, либо натощак не надо такие чаи пить.

----------

Фил (25.03.2015), Эфрон (25.03.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> какое то физическое недомогание от него?


Вчера выпил целый чайник, около 1.5 литров вечером, все кто был со мной отказались его пить из-за запаха. Сегодня такое чувство похожее на похмелье, или я не знаю на что, голова как бы мутная и вообще, но вроде никаких других симптомов отравления нет. Но в целом мне понравился, вот думаю купить килограмм самого дешевого "Азерчая", и накоптить его над еловыми дровами в корзине как-нибудь, в качестве эксперимента.

----------


## Фил

> Вчера выпил целый чайник, около 1.5 литров вечером, все кто был со мной отказались его пить из-за запаха. Сегодня такое чувство похожее на похмелье, или я не знаю на что, голова как бы мутная и вообще, но вроде никаких других симптомов отравления нет. Но в целом мне понравился, вот думаю купить килограмм самого дешевого "Азерчая", и накоптить его над еловыми дровами в корзине как-нибудь, в качестве эксперимента.


Я бы с чаем не экспериментировал, просто так его не сделаешь.
Это как сигареты в детстве из листьев, похожи на настоящие, но не сигареты.

----------

Буль (27.03.2015), Эфрон (25.03.2015)

----------


## Эдельвейс

> около 1.5 литров вечером. Сегодня такое чувство похожее на похмелье, или я не знаю на что, голова как бы мутная


и вы правда думаете что что выпив 1.5 литра в одно лицо довольно насыщенного чая не постепенно за день, а нахрапом за вечер такая реакция не нормальная?  :EEK!:  у вас, батенька, банальный передоз кофеина и ничего более. не жадничайте. ))

----------

Фил (25.03.2015), Эфрон (25.03.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> и вы правда думаете что что выпив 1.5 литра в одно лицо довольно насыщенного чая не постепенно за день, а нахрапом за вечер такая реакция не нормальная?  у вас, батенька, банальный передоз кофеина и ничего более. не жадничайте. ))


Просто это у меня стандартный чайник  :Smilie:  
Пуэр так пил, и другие черные и зеленые чаи пью, каждый вечер с 6 вечера до 12 ночи выпиваю один, два или даже три таких чайника и ничего, в этом году что интересно даже постоянной весенней простуды избежал. А вот после вчерашнего было какое-то последствие, вот мне и подумалось, может там химия какая, и кому-либо известны случаи отравления  :Smilie:

----------


## Эдельвейс

может организм чем то ослаблен был или кофеина в купленном чае было больше, чем в тех сортах что вы пили обычно. но "мутная голова" это именно похмелье и есть, кофеиновое. при отравлении вас бы еще как минимум подташнивало.

----------


## Айрат

> Лапсанг надо вообще в гомеопатических дозах заваривать. 1 листик на чашку.
> Иначе последствия непредсказуемые! (я чуть не блеванул  )


Вы, наверное, про кудин, а не Лапсан Су Шонг. Это у кудина от одного листика такая жесть получается )))

----------

Фил (25.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вы, наверное, про кудин, а не Лапсан Су Шонг. Это у кудина от одного листика такая жесть получается )))


Да-да-да, совершенно верно, перепутал. Я посмотрел - Вы правы.
Кудин. Он в виде палочек. 1 палочка на чайник и на несколько заварок.
Он тоже копчёный, поэтому и перепутал.

----------


## Kit

> Кудин. Он в виде палочек. 1 палочка на чайник и на несколько заварок.


О, как... А я 3-4 палочки завариваю.... и он так приходит интересно, проясняет ум и успокаивает одновременно. Именно в таком количестве. Может это вредно?

----------


## Фил

Не думаю, что вредно. Вредно это чифирь - пачка на кружку и вываривать. Значит Вам так подходит. Вообще это супер-чай!
Наверное у Вас к нему какая то толерантность  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

Чай-чай, тфу.. (хотя намедни улуна в охотку испил в заведении). Вот кофий разный- эта наркоманская тема.. От автоматных до турочных...

----------


## Won Soeng

Люди не просто так делают культы из чего угодно. Люди еще пестуют и лелеют эти культы  :Smilie: 
Много раз видел реакцию людей, которые на формальный прием пищи в школе Кван Ум реагируют с плохо скрываемым ужасом и отвращением. Омывать чаем чашки и все это с остатками выпивать? Да как так то?!

Свободный человек создает культуру. Но культура чаще создает привязанности, чем освобождает от них.
Чай согревает и тонизирует. А для тех, кто знает толк в извращениях и грязь - афродизиак.

----------


## Нико

> Чай согревает и тонизирует. А для тех, кто знает толк в извращениях и грязь - афродизиак.


Впервые слышу, что чай вдруг стал афродизиаком....)))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Впервые слышу, что чай вдруг стал афродизиаком....)))


 :Smilie: 

У самовара я и моя Маша
И пить с ней чай мы будем до утра
(С) Леонид Утесов

----------


## Фил

> Чай-чай, тфу.. (хотя намедни улуна в охотку испил в заведении). Вот кофий разный- эта наркоманская тема.. От автоматных до турочных...


Кофе - напиток грубый. И много его не выпьешь. Только по необходимости  :Frown:

----------

Нико (26.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Кофе - напиток грубый. И много его не выпьешь. Только по необходимости


Кофе напиток- иной.. А много?- я много лет- в районе литры луплю- и ок. (конечно типа американо, ибо от правильного- стока- мотор отвалиться))

----------


## Фил

> Кофе напиток- иной.. А много?- я много лет- в районе литры луплю- и ок. (конечно типа американо, ибо от правильного- стока- мотор отвалиться))


10 чашек в день.... я сдохну.

----------


## Дубинин

> 10 чашек в день.... я сдохну.


Дак наркотик. Я ещё куда не шло, а деву знаю- просто или каждые часа 3 надо где-то найти или с собой таскаю для неё в термосе- на длительных гуляньях.

----------


## Айрат

> О, как... А я 3-4 палочки завариваю.... и он так приходит интересно, проясняет ум и успокаивает одновременно. Именно в таком количестве. Может это вредно?


Я тоже по 3-5 палочек завариваю, мне нормально. Правда я кудин пью нечасто, предпочитаю хороший пуэр или Да Хун Пао.
Как-то заболевшей коллеге предложил кудин, для быстрого выздоровления. Она потом сказала, что я ее отравить хотел )))

----------

Фил (26.03.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Скажите, а может быть чай Лапсанг Сушонг поддельный?


Поддельным может быть почти всё, что угодно: от золотых червонцев до полотен Клода Моне...  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Кофе - напиток грубый.


Ну... это как приготовить... 




> И много его не выпьешь.


Разве дело в количестве? 
Впрочем, я знаю один напиток, которого можно выпить _по-настоящему_ много...  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Паня (28.03.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Дак наркотик. Я ещё куда не шло, а деву знаю- просто или каждые часа 3 надо где-то найти или с собой таскаю для неё в термосе- на длительных гуляньях.


При длительных гуляньях с девой надо не термос, а фляжку брать! Советую!  :Kiss:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дубинин (27.03.2015), Паня (28.03.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

Был тут на вьетнамской выставке-ярмарке в апарт-отеле "Ханой", возле Ярославского шоссе. Там по совершенно смешной цене купил вьетнамский зеленый чай в таких фольгированных вакуумных пакетах золотистого цвета по 500 грамм. Чай очень крутой, и тот китайский что продают по 500-800 р. за 100 г. в интернет-магазинах зеленый с ним даже не сравнится. До сих пор не понимаю почему у нас мало кто знает про вьетнамский зеленый чай. В основном китайский продают. Во первых - аромат. Это нечто. Он действительно есть, и не надо принюхиваться, и он натуральный, не чувствуется никакой ароматизатор. Вкус очень терпкий, приятный. И когда я его попил не спал до 7 утра.  :Smilie:  Лежал и ворочался, в голове была куча позитивных мыслей. Дает много энергии, очень крепкий.

----------

Алик (23.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

А вот недавно попробовал и черный вьетнамский чай. Ну он совсем посредственный оказался, как какой-то "Майский", хотя продавец его нахваливал и говорил что он высокогорный. Хотя есть совсем неуловимая такая нотка шоколада, но это совсем неуловимо, и крепости никакой. Еще там продают пуэр тоже очень дешево, но я как-то не решился. И кофе очень много, но ценой не интересовался. Даже есть Лувак, кофе из экскрементов Лемура.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

вот непонятно, каким образом шриланкийская чайная компания Млесна продаёт в Москве "тибетские чаи для похудения"
http://www.mlesna.ru/catalog/drugoy_...yiy-vkus%29_-/
состав,обеспечивающий "тибетское похудение", на упаковке не рассекречен.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ах вот оно, что.
это не шри ланкийский чай, то то я его в магазинах Млесна в Шри ланке не видел.

на сайте пишут, что его делают в израиле, специально для России.

----------


## Амар

Китайский пуэр очень хорош...

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

и чем он вам понравился? тем, что китайскиий, или тем, что хорош?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Даже есть Лувак, кофе из экскрементов Лемура.


А, что во Вьетнаме значит - Лемур ?

Лемуровые(которые приматы) вроде только на Мадагаскаре водятся  :Smilie:

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

про кофе лювак.
на ферме содержат Мусангов, (малайская пальмовая куница), кормят их кофейными ягодами. И соберают урожай, экскременты (неперевапенные кофейные зерна).
мусангов интересует именно сьедобная часть ягод, кофейные зерна они не переваривают.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

вообще, лучше  и полезнее жевать свежие кофейные ягоды (как делали эфиопы и арабы в древности), нежели пить обжареный кофе.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

Рекомендую.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Рекомендую.


вы своё мнение напишите, свои мысли 9если они есть)
сами то пили?
а то выглядит, как реклама откровенная.
Саган Дайля, это монголо-бурятское название. Да, трава полезная, спору нет.
но на тибетском есть свое название.
1. так зачем тогда называть чай тибетский, если даже ингредиент, в данном случае, не тибетского происхождения?

2. саган даля - это лекарство, и как у каждого лекарства, есть своя дозировка и назначения, и даже противопоказания.

----------


## Aion

> вы своё мнение напишите, свои мысли 9если они есть)
> сами то пили?
> а то выглядит, как реклама откровенная.
> Саган Дайля, это монголо-бурятское название. Да, трава полезная, спору нет.
> но на тибетском есть свое название.
> 1. так зачем тогда называть чай тибетский, если даже ингредиент, в данном случае, не тибетского происхождения?
> 
> 2. саган даля - это лекарство, и как у каждого лекарства, есть своя дозировка и назначения, и даже противопоказания.


Пью, добавляя при заварке 5 листиков на кружку чёрного чая. Тонизирует. Какое ещё мнение вам нужно? Простите, но мне всё равно, как она на тибетском называется, я алтайскую пью. 
1. Не знаю, о чём вы. Растение называется Рододендрон Адамса.

2. Всё хорошо в меру. Противопоказания: гипертоническая болезнь, повышенная возбудимость, не следует пить эту траву беременным и кормящим женщинам. При передозировке возможны галлюцинации, нарушение цветовосприятия.  :Smilie:

----------


## Амар

> и чем он вам понравился? тем, что китайскиий, или тем, что хорош?


Второй пункт.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Какие-то нигилистические посты, вдохновлённые "демоном пустоты". 
> Чай по-буддийски: наливать гостю в чашку, пока не польётся через край ему на брюки, и при этом орать: "Твоя чашка полна! Как же я могу налить туда ещё что-то?"


ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА!!!!)))))

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

Нет ничего лучше чая Липтон в пакетиках..Мой учитель наслаждался)).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет ничего лучше чая Липтон в пакетиках..Мой учитель наслаждался)).


Позор вам  :Smilie:  Не могли учителю нормального чая поднести  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (02.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Попробуйте Ahmad в пакетиках. Его пить вполне можно. Lipton очень резкий вкус имеет. Его только с сахаром и плюшками.

----------


## Буль

> Попробуйте Ahmad в пакетиках. Его пить вполне можно. Lipton очень резкий вкус имеет. Его только с сахаром и плюшками.


Эти странные обсуждения пакетиков чая напомнили мне вот это:




Для твоего удовольства, друг!  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Позор вам  Не могли учителю нормального чая поднести


Учителю подносили только то,что он сам хотел. Никакой пуэр не шёл в сравнение.... эх.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Про пуэр согласен, впрочем  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Эти странные обсуждения пакетиков чая напомнили мне вот это:


 Да, бывает, приходится заваривать тампакс пакетик  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Стихотворение поэта Ху Туна, ставшим хрестоматийным в современных китайских изданиях о чае, посвященному семи состояниям-ощущениям во время пития семи пиал чая: 
> 
> Увлажнила губы первая пиала, 
> В горле так, как в первый дождь весной. 
> 
> Вторая – 
> Тает чувство одиночества и грусти. 
> 
> Третья – кишечник оросила: 
> ...


Да. И что характерно, все эти 7 пиал по китайски полагается снимать с одной и той же заварки. Это важный принцип китайского способа. Они китайцы над бледнолицыми очень смеются что неправильно чай завариваем, заливаем кипятком и по долгу держим, а надо ненадолго залить но несколько раз  :Smilie:  Технология!

----------

Aion (10.02.2016), Алик (10.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Разный чай.
Черный чай бессмысленно 7 раз заваривать. Это эрзац - напиток.
Дорогой зеленый - просто дорого выкидывать после 1 заварки. 100 грамм например если 3000 рублей стоит? Но можно  :Smilie: 

Сенча вакана не заваривают, например, а проливают в тецубине. Конечно ее и 7 и 15 раз можно по маленьким пиалкам. А заваривать нельзя - гадость будет (горький).

----------


## Аньезка

> Разный чай.
> Черный чай бессмысленно 7 раз заваривать. Это эрзац - напиток.
> Дорогой зеленый - просто дорого выкидывать после 1 заварки. 100 грамм например если 3000 рублей стоит? Но можно 
> 
> Сенча вакана не заваривают, например, а проливают в тецубине. Конечно ее и 7 и 15 раз можно по маленьким пиалкам. А заваривать нельзя - гадость будет (горький).


Зачем пить всякие изысканные чаи? Почему вас не волнует, что после смерти вы уже не сможете пить чай? А знаете сколько умерших людей согласились бы еще один денек пожить, несмотря на отсутствие сенчи в их жизни?

----------


## Фил

> Зачем пить всякие изысканные чаи? Почему вас не волнует, что после смерти вы уже не сможете пить чай? А знаете сколько умерших людей согласились бы еще один денек пожить, несмотря на отсутствие сенчи в их жизни?


А я его кстати сейчас и не пью. Некогда такой фигней заниматься. Пью ахмад в пакетиках  :Smilie: 
Тецубин пылится, пиала треснула....

----------

Аньезка (10.02.2016)

----------


## Росиник

Это очень интересная тема.




> Зачем пить всякие изысканные чаи?


Получать некоторое  удовольствие. 




> Почему вас не волнует, что после смерти вы уже не сможете пить чай?


Потому что это будет после смерти. Но пока я жив и не достиг реализации единого вкуса  мне не всё равно что есть и что пить.

----------


## Росиник

> Разный чай.
> Черный чай бессмысленно 7 раз заваривать. Это эрзац - напиток.


Не понял. Черный чай - это какой? 
Черным чаем мы называем в европейском понимании. По китайской классификации - это красный.
Красный же чай (хун ча) , дорогие сорта  юннаньского или фудзяньского,  могут выдержать 5-7-8 проливов. 

 А черный - хэй ча - чай кочевников и простолюдинов - пуэры и прессованные канчжуани (кирпичи), то есть грубый чай. Но и хороший пуэр тоже может выдержать 5-7 завариваний методом пролива.





> Сенча вакана не заваривают, например, а проливают в тецубине. Конечно ее и 7 и 15 раз можно по маленьким пиалкам. А заваривать нельзя - гадость будет (горький).


Температура заваривания зеленого чая 70-80 градусов. 4-5 грамм на 100 мл. гайвань или чайничек. Время экспозиции (настаивания)с каждым последующим проливом увеличивается  - начинаем с  15 и далее 20-25-30 секунд. 

Наш народ по незнанию  заливает зеленый чай кипятком настаивает 5 минут, а потом удивляется что это за горькая и вяжущая кака такая .   :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Не понял. Черный чай - это какой?


Черный - который импортировала Англия. Быстро-ферментированный чай, не пуэр.
Потому что зеленый довезти было невозможно по морю.
Его и пьют в Англии с молоком, сахаром и сладостями.

У китайцев, по моему, такого вообще нет?
Это чисто индийский и цейлонский продукт, при том, что в Индии его не пьют.
Кения еще. Все британские колонии.

----------


## Фил

> А черный - хэй ча - чай кочевников и простолюдинов - пуэры и прессованные канчжуани (кирпичи), то есть грубый чай. Но и хороший пуэр тоже может выдержать 5-7 завариваний методом пролива.


 Пуэр и красный - конечно можно несколько раз. Он раскрывается постепенно.
Никому же не придет в голову несколько раз заваривать листовой Lipton? Это одноразовый квази-чай. Другой напиток. Как цикорий.

----------


## Фил

> Наш народ по незнанию  заливает зеленый чай кипятком настаивает 5 минут, а потом удивляется что это за горькая и вяжущая кака такая .


 И температура меньше, и чая класть надо меньше и держать меньше, практически чтобы как вода был - вот тогда и будет вкус зеленого чая  :Smilie: 
Это я открыл опытным путем, когда случайно положил очень мало чая в чайник - а он оказался вкуснее чем когда бы то ни было.

----------


## Росиник

> Черный - который импортировала Англия. Быстро-ферментированный чай, не пуэр.
> Потому что зеленый довезти было невозможно по морю.
> Его и пьют в Англии с молоком, сахаром и сладостями.
> 
> У китайцев, по моему, такого вообще нет?
> Это чисто индийский и цейлонский продукт, при том, что в Индии его не пьют.
> Кения еще. Все британские колонии.


Существуют две разновидности чайного растения - Камелия китайская (Camellia sinensis) и Камелия ассамская (Camellia Assamica).
Камелия Ассамика - это Южная Индия, Цейлон, Кения.

А вот казалось бы индийский чай из Дарджилинга - это Камелия Синенсис. В середине 19-го века (после опиумных войн)  англичане вывезли (украли) кусты  и  посадили их в Дарджилинге. 

Не понял - что у китайцев нет? У китайцев есть аналоги индийского черного чая (black tea) -  например  это хорошо известные юньнаньские чаи, фуцзяньские  сяо чжуны. Но в Китае это называют красными чаями (не путать с сильноферментироваными улунами).  Именно сяо чжун из Фуцзяни  первым попал в Голландию, а потом  Британскую империю. Вернее в результате долгой транспортизации  чай в трюмах корабля  из зелеленого чай превратился в красный, то есть стал сильной ферментации. Это понравилось.  А потом это китайцы поставили на промышленное производство. Это 17-й век.  Далее технология  производства красного чая   пришла  в Гуандун,  в Юньнань и т.д.

----------

Алик (11.02.2016), Фил (10.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Я не знал. 
Я пил красный чай, но он не похоже на черный английский чай.

Разве китайцы пьют эти ферментированные чаи при таком изобилии зеленых?

----------


## Росиник

Не похож, так как существует такое понятие как  терруар  :Smilie: . То есть местность, почва, влажность, высота над уровнем моря - всё это накладывает отпечаток на вкус продукта.

Современные английские  черные чаи - это зачастую купаж из индийских и цейлонских сортов. Камелия Ассамика имеет более танинный терпкий вкус. Поэтому чай из Ассама и Цейлона не очень по вкусу похож на красный китайский. Но по технологии обработки чайного листа, процесса  ферментации - это одна категория чая.  

Есть китайцы, которые пьют красные чаи. Есть китайцы которые вообще не пьют чай  :Smilie:  Конечно, большинство китайцев, пьющих чай, традиционно пьют зеленые чаи и слабоферментированые улуны (типа Те Гуаньинь). Но так же, особенно последние лет десять, пьют пуэры, гуандунские темные улуны, уишаньские сильноферментированные улуны (известный Да Хун Пао).

----------

Алик (11.02.2016), Фил (10.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я не знал. 
> Я пил красный чай, но он не похоже на черный английский чай.
> 
> Разве китайцы пьют эти ферментированные чаи при таком изобилии зеленых?


Китайцы пьют разные чаи, потому что у них разный вкус. Кроме того, зелёные чаи имеют охлаждающее действие, поэтому их лучше пить в жаркую погоду. А зимой как раз хорошо идут красные, улуны и остальные ферментированные чаи.

----------

Алик (11.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.02.2016), Фил (10.02.2016)

----------


## Лиахонович

Напиток божественный – равного нет –
Пьем в стужу ли, в полдень ли жаркий.

Монахи давно разгадали секрет
Особенной этой заварки.

За речкой, за чащей найдешь невзначай
Растущий в укромных урочищах чай.

Заваришь – он светится, как небосвод,
Чаинка-другая порою мелькнет.

А чаша изящна и неглубока,
И пар благовонный летит в облака.

Глоток отхлебнешь – забываешь про сон,
Ты отдан неведомым силам.

И бодрости ток от второго глотка
Легко заструится по жилам.

Нельзя его корень с собой унести,
Он в городе людном не станет расти.

----------


## Сингон

> Я не знал. 
> Я пил красный чай, но он не похоже на черный английский чай.
> 
> Разве китайцы пьют эти ферментированные чаи при таком изобилии зеленых?


В Китае издревле наибольшую ценность имеет свежий чай. Не в плане цены,  а в плане качества. А это зеленый или белый. 

Но в самобытных районах и деревнях появились сотни разных сортов, которые различаются по степени сушки, обжарки, скручивания, по типу сырья. И в каждом регионе есть свои пристрастия. В некоторых из них любят и ценят пуэры, но белые и зеленые. Шу пуэр - прошедший термическую обработку и искусственно состаренный валяниям в кучах, что ускоряет ферментацию - для настоящих ценителей чая - мусор. Но есть часть населения, которая любят именно ядренный шу пуэр, насыщенный терпкий вкус, и есть коллекционные и очень дорогие шу пуэры с традиционных фабрик с долгой выдержкой. Но эта ценность не самого чая, а с скорее некая дань истории и традиции. 

Можно сказать что вкусы разные. Европейцам более привычен и понятен как раз таки жесткий вкус чая, обжаренные улуны, шу пуэры. 

Но культура чая строится на эстетике вкуса, на тонких ощущениях. Поэтому, наибольший ажиотаж идет, это когда собирают первый весенний сбор и продают его по очень высоким ценнам.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Какой прекрасный некропостинг! Без трёх месяцев четыре года, а кажется, уже столько времени прошло!




> Но в самобытных районах и деревнях появились сотни разных сортов, которые различаются по степени сушки, обжарки, скручивания, по типу сырья.


Есть обалденный новый сорт — цзыцзюань. Культивируется с 1985 года, листья и настой действительно слегка фиолетовые. Очень необычный вкус.

----------


## Росиник

> и есть коллекционные и очень дорогие шу пуэры с традиционных фабрик с долгой выдержкой. Но эта ценность не самого чая, а с скорее некая дань истории и традиции. 
> .


Для коллекционирования, при правильном хранении, представляет интерес шэн пуэр.
Шу пуэр, он поэтому и называется шу (зрелый)  в отличие от шэна (сырой). То есть с выдержкой, вылеживаясь несколько лет, от соприкосновения воздуха-кислорода у чая продолжается процесс ферментации листа. В прессовке это происходит очень долго. Вкус видоизменяется с каждым годом. Старые 20-30-ти летние шэн пуэры становятся уже похожи ближе  к шу пуэрам. Именно только для этого и был  в 1974 году введен процесс ускоренной ферментации пуэров - в результате чего, влажного скирдования, примерно за  2 месяца получается готовый зрелый пуэр (шу). До этого понятия "шу" не было. Была хэй ча, чай простолюдинов и кочевников,  в категорию которой и входил пуэр тоже. 
Бум на пуэры начался в начале 2000-х годов. 

Вот, к примеру, коллекционный шэн пуэр
https://kitchai.ru/catalog/item/puer...2014g_zhm_sht/
Для коллекционеров. Я покупал его в разломе, грамм 30.  Кстати, ничего выдающегося. Но для коллекционеров, представляет интерес, так как это лимитированная партия фабрики Мэнку. 
Но я в начале 2000-х, и даже ещё в 2010-2012 покупал шэны по 800- 1200 рублей, не помню тогда курс, фабрики Хайвань и Мэнку, которые теперь на торгах в самом Китае уже дают  от 1000 юаней. Сягуань (знаменит своими то-ча) вообще стоил копейки. 

Если кому интересно, вот проверенный интернет-магазин в Гонконге.
https://yunnansourcing.com
Но при малой закупке - сильно попадаете на доставку. 

В Москве же я много знаю чайных мест.  Где в  большинстве своем очень много пафоса и расчет на дилетантов, чайных неофитов.  Но полное доверие у меня только к Ли (Лёне, как его называют по-русски) Занимается чайной торговлей в Москве с 1993 года. Кто помнит старый китайский павильон на ВДНХ - так его закрыли. Но сами торговцы переехали на новое место. 
Вот его Инстаграм
https://www.instagram.com/teaofli/
В Контакте недавно они создали страницу
https://vk.com/teaofli

----------

Алик (26.10.2020), Сингон (24.10.2020)

----------


## Сингон

> Есть обалденный новый сорт — цзыцзюань. Культивируется с 1985 года, листья и настой действительно слегка фиолетовые. Очень необычный вкус.


Спасибо за наводку. Еще не пробовал. Поищу. У Сергея Шевелева вроде пока в наличии нет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2020)

----------


## Сингон

> В Москве же я много знаю чайных мест. Где в большинстве своем очень много пафоса и расчет на дилетантов, чайных неофитов.


Именно так. 





> Вот, к примеру, коллекционный шэн пуэр
> https://kitchai.ru/catalog/item/puer...2014g_zhm_sht/
> Для коллекционеров. Я покупал его в разломе, грамм 30. Кстати, ничего выдающегося.


Хорошо что мы на форуме буддистов. Я когда начал заниматься чаем, тоже восхищался всем коллекционным и редким. Однако, со временем выделил для себя то, что по вкусовым ощущениям и состоянию мне ближе. И абсолютно перестал реагировать на стоимость, упаковку, происхождение, на эксклюзивность. Пью вполне простые и обычные вещи.

И кстати, согласен с вами, что во многих коллекционных чаях, ничего выдающегося.  И часто, по сути, лежит труха.

----------

